# Spieletest - Sacred 2: Fallen Angel: Sacred 2: Fallen Angel im Test: Hält Ascaron seine Versprechen?



## System (10. Oktober 2008)

*Spieletest - Sacred 2: Fallen Angel: Sacred 2: Fallen Angel im Test: Hält Ascaron seine Versprechen?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663074


----------



## Moleny (10. Oktober 2008)

war wohl nix mit konkurrenz für diablo3


----------



## zabbl (10. Oktober 2008)

Oh, also so einen relativ ernüchternden Test hätte ich nicht erwartet. Nachdem ich die Demo spielte, war ich hellauf begeistert und hätte im Test tatsächlich eine mitte 80er Wertung erwartet. Hm, nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich das Spiel kaufen soll oder nicht? ...


----------



## R-e-v-o (10. Oktober 2008)

Oo hört sich nicht gut an...


----------



## nintendo-maniac (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich kaufen, aber dank des Kopierschutzes habe ich 50€ gespart. Wenn ich mir den Test so ansehe, war meine Entscheidung auch vollkommen korrekt. Jetzt müssen wir einfach hoffen, dass Blizzard möglichst bald Diablo 3 rausbringt, dann wird kein Hahn mehr nach Sacred 2 krähen.


----------



## Boesor (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 10.10.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> war wohl nix mit konkurrenz für diablo3



Solange D3 noch nicht existiert in der Tat nicht.
Nachdem bisherige Hypes in der Regel von Publishern und Entwicklern ausgingen machen bei D3 ja auch schon die Spieler (nicht auf dich bezogen) mächtig mit.

Das wird bestimmt der schönste, beste und vor allem größte Hype, den die Welt je gesehen hat.
Und natürlich wird dem kein Spiel, auch nicht D3, standhalten können.

Ich freu mich schon drauf (nicht auf das Spiel, aber die Reaktionen)


----------



## Cromox (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.10.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Moleny am 10.10.2008 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja mal schaun was die spielbare demo vom d3 (warum gibts hier eigentlich noch keine news darüber?), die morgen auf der blizzcon gezeigt wird, alles zu bieten hat.


----------



## Low-Ki (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

sobald alle Bugs gefixt sind ist Sacred 2 der absolute Genrekönig im Hack & Slay Bereich.


----------



## dangee (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

boah ist das hart!

die bugs sind schon zahlreich, obgleich laufend ausgemerzt. Bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie damals bei S1...

Spielerisch einfach top; hab es seid dem 1. Oktober und die Sucht ergreift einen verdammt schnell und verdammt "tief"


----------



## BitByter (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.10.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Moleny am 10.10.2008 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seit wann hast ausgerechnet DU ne kristallkugel? 

btt: 1. war es nicht ascaron die getönt haben extra eine externe firma beauftragt zu haben um die bugs zu finden? kriegen die jetzt ihr geld zurück? (ich kann mich sogar an ein interview mit besagter firma in der pcg erinnern)
2. ein glück habe ich nicht zugeschlagen, das spiel gibts ja recht günstig bei amazon... da warte ich lieber noch ein halbes jahr, bis es fertig gepatcht wurde.
3. schade...
4. dass gerenne scheiße ist hätten sie aus dem ersten teil (zwerg) und aus wow wissen können.


----------



## Boesor (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BitByter am 10.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 10.10.2008 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabs als Einstandsgeschenk von Ctec für den Stern, n altes Modell von RR möchte ich meinen   
Ich weiß aber nicht wie gut die funktioniert, daher schreib ich die Dinge ja nur als Vermutung


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				BitByter am 10.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. dass gerenne scheiße ist hätten sie aus dem ersten teil (zwerg) und aus wow wissen können.



Naja das würde ich sagen, ist einfach Geschmacksache. Mich stört das bei Spielen wie WoW überhaupt nicht.


----------



## BitByter (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 10.10.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 10.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich will auch sowas!



			
				Shadow_Man am 10.10.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 10.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja... ich bin schon froh, dass es mounts und flugtaxen gibt! stell dir mal vor du müsstest die ganze welt zu fuß durchqueren. oder immer zu fuß zwischen der alten und der neuen welt hin und her...


----------



## Horstii (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ach Leute, was regt ihr euch auf. 79 ist ne gute Zahl, fast ein 80er. Und ein Siel mit solchen Bugs in den 80er Bereich zu hieven wäre eigentlich ein großer Fehler. Und wieso muss jedes gute Spiel eigentlich überhaupt über 80 haben. Wie schon gesagt der höhere 70er Bereich ist doch auch schon eine gute Wertung, da es ja auch oberes Drittel der Skala ist.
Wieso versteifen sich alle nur darauf, dass ein gutes Spiel eine 80er Wertung braucht und schrecken dann davor ab es zu kaufen. Wenn ihr euch für das Genre interessiert, wird dieses Spiel mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit euren Ansprüchen gerecht werden. Und genau dass sagt die Zahl aus...

mfg


----------



## NinjaWursti (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Sacred 2 hat Diablo 3 gar nicht als Konkurrenz, D3 kommt wohl erst 2010.

Wie ist das mit dem SecuROM "Kopierschutz"?
Begrenzte Aktivierungen, etc.?

Bin nämlich entschiedener gegner solcher Massnahmen und boykottiere jegliches Spiel, welches sowas benutzt (Wie zB Crysis Warhead), auch wenn mir dadurch einige grossartige Titel durch die Lappen gehen.
Freu mich sowieso auf Left 4 Dead^^


----------



## lars159 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Das spiel ist sehr gut aber habe bei Größeren wasser massen grafik fehler.aber nur bei wasser
habe eine 8800 GTS 640 mb mit dem neusten Treiber.


----------



## dirkie71 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ohne die ganzen Bugs ist es für mich ganz klar ein 90'er Kandidat.

Aber so ist die Wertung schon in Ordnung


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NinjaWursti am 10.10.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sacred 2 hat Diablo 3 gar nicht als Konkurrenz, D3 kommt wohl erst 2010.
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem SecuROM "Kopierschutz"?
> Begrenzte Aktivierungen, etc.?
> ...



also ich finde den SecuRom nicht so schlimm, hab bisher noch nie ein problem damit gehabt.

und left 4 dead hat besimmt zu 100% auch diesen kopierschutz, wie momentan alle toptitel von ea. also wird die dieses game wohl auch durch die lappen gehen


----------



## Erucu (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Die vielen Bugs könnten erklären, warum das Spiel nich nicht für die 360 rauskam. Es kam vermutlich nicht durch die Qualitätssicherung von Microsoft und der Entwickler wurde gebeten die Bugs auszumerzen.


----------



## Bensta (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				NinjaWursti am 10.10.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sacred 2 hat Diablo 3 gar nicht als Konkurrenz, D3 kommt wohl erst 2010.
> 
> Wie ist das mit dem SecuROM "Kopierschutz"?
> Begrenzte Aktivierungen, etc.?
> ...




haha, gut das Left for Dead nur mit Steam läuft und daher auch nur online. Fällt dir was auf ?


----------



## SiNisTroN (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 10.10.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> und left 4 dead hat besimmt zu 100% auch diesen kopierschutz, wie momentan alle toptitel von ea. also wird die dieses game wohl auch durch die lappen gehen



Left 4 Dead kommt über Steam, da glaube ich nicht dass EA nochmal "zusätzlich" Securom draufpackt. 

zu Sacred 2: Ich fand schon die Demo nicht so toll, die "lustigen" Kommentare der NPCs haben einfach nur genervt. Ich wollte sowieso warten mit dem Kauf, jetzt hab ich noch einen Grund mehr.


----------



## totman (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Tja ein paar Bugs gehen mir schon auf die Nerven   Also ich habe da eine Verschwörungsheorie: Was haben Stalker 2 und Sacred 2 gemeinsam?? DEEPSILVER!


----------



## Iceguard22 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

nuja also wenn man jetzt sacred 2 und d3 .vergleicht....also ich mein ....d3 kommt sowieso erst in 2-3 jahre heraus ..und da wird sacred 2 einen langen bart haben den sacred hat nicht so einen ruf wie diablo den wenn der könig wieder zurück kehrt dann setzt das spiel staub an,, aber jetzt zur sonnenseite ich finde sacred 2 ist endlich mal wieder was zum schnetzteln und es motiviert klar mit der zeit ließt man sich nur noch die hauptquest durch und die sitequest nicht mehr und die laufwege sind wirklich übel aber wenn man pferdchen unterm heldenpopo hat bzw sein special mount dann gehts wirklich ab.


und ähm ...kopierschutz ?? merk ich nix von 
und ahm wenn ascaron schon so freundlich ist eine 24h demo noch dabei zulegen find ich das in ordnung von den jungs


----------



## Low-Ki (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				totman am 10.10.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ein paar Bugs gehen mir schon auf die Nerven   Also ich habe da eine Verschwörungsheorie: Was haben Stalker 2 und Sacred 2 gemeinsam?? DEEPSILVER!




Naja die meisten Bugs stören aber net weiter. Bzw. kann man se einfach umgehen. Ich jedenfalls spiel seit ner geschlagenen Woche nix anderes mehr und Sacred 2 macht nen Heidenspass. Ich bin Süchtig und das seit dem ich das Spiel angefangen hab. Schwerst süchtig. so süchtig war ich zuletzt bei Diablo 2 wobei nee nicht ganz. Sacred 2 macht viel süchtiger


----------



## Krampfkeks (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ich spiel seid release online und bin begeistert - kann lcoker mit Diablo II mithalten!!


----------



## NineEleven (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Naja dafür, dass dieblo 2 schon 8 Jahre alt ist und es gerade mal damit mithalten kann, ist es echt arm!

Ausserdem waren in Teil 1 die Laufwege schon so extrem arschlang da hab ich einfach kein bock mehr gehabt obwohl es in vielen Bereichen in sich Spass gemacht hat!

Ich warte mal ab bis es 20 oder 15 € kostet dann kauf ich das mal....aber diese Eintönigkeit ist mir das Geld nicht Wert


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ja und nur weil Diablo schon schon was älter ist, ist das echt kein Grund warum so Sacred schlecht  geredet werden kann
eher die Bugs

Grafik ist halt nicht alles, denn die Spiele von Blizzard glänzen ja nie so mit Grafikblenderreien


----------



## sadburai (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

in der letzten ausgabe habt ihr geschrieben, dass die Wertung wahrscheinlich im oberen 80er bis sogar evt im 90er Bereich liegen wird!

Wie können euch die vielen Bugs bei dem Vortest nicht aufgefallen sein???


----------



## drumbunny (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				totman am 10.10.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ein paar Bugs gehen mir schon auf die Nerven   Also ich habe da eine Verschwörungsheorie: Was haben Stalker 2 und Sacred 2 gemeinsam?? DEEPSILVER!



Was bitteschön hat denn der Publisher mit der Programmierung des Spiels zu tun??


----------



## RoninX87 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Wie können euch die vielen Bugs bei dem Vortest nicht aufgefallen sein???
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Das frag ich mich auch zumals nur ne Vorversion war.....
Aber die größten Probleme verursacht allerdings der derzeitige Server auf den Ascaran 'vertraut'...

aber ich kann mir auch zwei weitere Tests vorstellen wie bei The WItcher, vorausgesetzt Sacred 2 wird weiterhin ausgebaut 
bin jedenfalls recht zufrieden und würde 84 geben


----------



## Konrad1985 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sadburai am 10.10.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> in der letzten ausgabe habt ihr geschrieben, dass die Wertung wahrscheinlich im oberen 80er bis sogar evt im 90er Bereich liegen wird!
> 
> Wie können euch die vielen Bugs bei dem Vortest nicht aufgefallen sein???



nun die Singleplayerwertung liegt bei 87 % die Abzüge für die Gesamtwertung kommen nur durch die Bugs. dafür gibts irgendwann Patches  . ich warte noch bis es billiger ist und ein paar Patches draußen sind.


----------



## stevo1244 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

79% nicht ein bißchen wenig?also 85% wären meiner Meinung nach ok gewesen.Vorallem weil es so im vorab Test gelobt wurde!


----------



## bumi (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				thefirstsonnyblack am 10.10.2008 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> und left 4 dead hat besimmt zu 100% auch diesen kopierschutz, wie momentan alle toptitel von ea. also wird die dieses game wohl auch durch die lappen gehen


Da das Spiel von Valve kommt ( siehe Packshot ) und afaik nicht von EA vertrieben wird, wird es auch kein SecuRom oder DRM drauf haben. Hatte bisher nach meiner Erkenntnis noch kein Valve-Spiel.



			
				NineEleven am 10.10.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dafür, dass dieblo 2 schon 8 Jahre alt ist und es gerade mal damit mithalten kann, ist es echt arm!


Wieso arm?! Im Gegenteil! Grade diese Tatsache zeigt doch, dass Diablo 2 selbst nach 8 Jahren abgesehen von der veralteten Grafik nach wie vor das Nonplusultra in Sachen Action-RPG darstellt - was eindeutig für die Qualität des Spiels spricht. Das Balancing, die Klassen, die Ausrüstung, die Musik, die Dialoge, etc. - alles nach wie vor auf Weltklasseniveau und da wird sich bis zum Erscheinen von Diablo 3 ausnahmslos *jedes* Action-RPG dran messen müssen. Selbst Diablo 3 wird sich diesen Schlagabtausch liefern müssen, schliesslich ist es noch längst nicht beschlossen dass Teil 3 auch wirklich besser als Teil 2 sein wird (was ich nach der Bekanntmachung einiger Neuerungen im Gameplay auch immer mehr anzweifle).


----------



## PCG_Vader (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sadburai am 10.10.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> in der letzten ausgabe habt ihr geschrieben, dass die Wertung wahrscheinlich im oberen 80er bis sogar evt im 90er Bereich liegen wird!
> 
> Wie können euch die vielen Bugs bei dem Vortest nicht aufgefallen sein???



Schlaumeier! Hätten wir ne fertige Version gehabt, häts keinen Vorabtest, sondern einen richtigen samt Wertung gegeben!
Da wir aber nur eine Vorabversion, sprich eine weit fortgeschrittene Beta hatten, konnten wir das Spiel ja kaum für Bugs abstrafen, die im Betastadium noch völlig normal sind - kann ja keiner riechen, das die am Ende auch noch drin sind.
Zudem hat Ascaron das wahre Kunststück vollbracht, das in der Verkaufsversion schlimmere Bugs und wesentlich mehr Abstürze drin sind, als in unserer Vorabversion  , was Felix Schütz ja so schön in der Überschrift seines Fazits bemerkt.

Und ich stehe auch immernoch zu den Aussagen aus dem Vorabtest - wenn die Bugs (vor allem heftig störende Fehler wie Abstürze) draußen sind, würde das Spiel auch seinen verdienten mittleren 80er bekommen.


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Viel zu viel für diese dreckige verbuggte Software ! Mein Nachbar kanns immer noch nicht richtig spielen weils voll von Fehlern ist trotz 2 Patches ! Aber ihr gebt so nem Müll 79% ? Ihr wisst aber schon was ihr testet ? Is genau der selbe Kack wie damals bei Gothic 3 da habt ihr auch ne Hammer Wertung für das Stück Müll gegeben ! Ich kann eure Wertungen nicht verstehen vor allem weil BIA Hells highway nur 75% bekommt ? Versteht wohl keiner hier !


----------



## der-jan (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 10.10.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> sadburai am 10.10.2008 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


testet die pcg nicht eh meist vorabversionen? warum also diese argumentation?
ob mit oder ohne wertung, auf jeden fall gab es zur veröffentlichung des spiels eine sehr positive beschreibung des spiels durch die pcg, worüber acracon nicht traurig gewesen sein wird


----------



## totman (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				drumbunny am 10.10.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> totman am 10.10.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht drängt ER auf Veröffentlichung obwohl es noch nicht richtig fertig ist   War ja nur so ein Gedanke. Warte mal da fällt mir doch glatt Gothic 3 ein. Jowood war daran nicht ganz unschuldig


----------



## springenderBusch (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				smooth1980 am 10.10.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel zu viel für diese dreckige verbuggte Software ! Mein Nachbar kanns immer noch nicht richtig spielen weils voll von Fehlern ist trotz 2 Patches ! Aber ihr gebt so nem Müll 79% ? Ihr wisst aber schon was ihr testet ? Is genau der selbe Kack wie damals bei Gothic 3 da habt ihr auch ne Hammer Wertung für das Stück Müll gegeben ! Ich kann eure Wertungen nicht verstehen vor allem weil BIA Hells highway nur 75% bekommt ? Versteht wohl keiner hier !



Tach Post !
Bin zwar neu hier, aber Ihr Ton läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Man kann seinem Unmut auch anders Luft lassen.
Desweiteren hört sich für mich Ihre Argumentation nach hörensagen und weiterplappern an.
Besitze dieses Spiel ebenfalls und hatte bisher ganze 2 Abstürze bei über 12h Ingamezeit.
Plus einige kleinere Fehler die aber beim Spielen nicht so auffallen das sie mich schreien lassen würden ( zumindest bisher ).
Schlimmer sind meiner Meinung nach einige Designfehler in Zusammenhang mit den technischen Mängeln die das Produkt nicht ganz rund erscheinen lassen. Das sind aber auch subjektive Wahrnehmungen meiner Person.
Ebenfalls subjektiv : Man sollte nicht zwei Spiele gänzlich unterschiedlicher Ausrichtungen miteinander vergleichen.
Äpfel und Birnen oder so.

Hand zum Gruß

Was mir noch auffällt : Es gibt erst 1 Patch für Sacred 2. Kann es sein das Sie von einem ganz anderen Spiel sprechen ? Auf der Ascaronseite ist noch kein neuer veröffentlicht.
Entweder Tippfehler Ihrerseits oder doch nur plappern.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## PCG_Vader (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jan am 10.10.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> testet die pcg nicht eh meist vorabversionen? warum also diese argumentation?
> ob mit oder ohne wertung, auf jeden fall gab es zur veröffentlichung des spiels eine sehr positive beschreibung des spiels durch die pcg, worüber acracon nicht traurig gewesen sein wird



Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Denn eine Vorabversion kann ja auch ein Goldmaster sein - da fehlen dann zwar Handbuch und Packung, aber das Spiel ist so, wie's auch später im Laden steht.
Oder aber der Hersteller schickt eine Review-Version, die er zum Testen freigibt - da ist der Entwickler dann selber Schuld, wenn er unfertige Ware zum Testen freigibt, deswegen wird die nicht anders behandelt.

Die Version hier hatte aber klar Betastatus und dementsprechend können wir sowas nicht guten Gewissens testen. Allerdings hätte selbst unsere Betaversion eine 8x bekommen, die sehr gute Berichterstattung war also gerechtfertigt - das die Verkaufsversion dann nicht etwa besser, sondern schlechter laufen würde, konnte ja kein Mensch ahnen 

Und auch wenn du hier im Forum rumschaust: Es gibt Leute, da läuft es wunderbar rund ohne Abstürze und mit kaum störenden Bugs, die motzen rum, warum wir ne 79 vergeben, obwohl das Spiel ganz klar ein mittlerer 80er ist... wie mans macht, macht mans halt verkehrt  




PS: Man könnte ja in Zukunft bei Toptiteln drei Wertungen vergeben - eine für begeisterte Spieler (9x), eine für frustrierte Opfer von Bugs (6x) und eine klassische Wertung (schwankt je nach Qualität des Produkts)


----------



## SlimerCBM (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				springenderBusch am 10.10.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> smooth1980 am 10.10.2008 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde den Umgangston auch extrem rüde, aber so ist es in Deutschland, manche tippen schneller als Sie denken. Dem Deutsch-Unterricht können wohl auch nicht mehr alle folgen.

Zu Sacred 2: Das erste Action-Rollenspiel, welches ich ernsthaft spiele (Diablo & Diablo II haben mich nie richtig begeistert) und ich muss sagen es macht mir richtig Spaß. Vor allem begeistert mich die Grafik und ich finde die Sprüche der NPC's lustig und nicht nervig (halt Geschmackssache). Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Abstürze, nur beim Starten und beim Beenden des Spiels kommen nervige Windows Vista Sicherheitsabfragen.

Gruß Slimer_CBM

PS: Es gibt einen Patch und einen Hotfix-Patch!!!


----------



## mrgott (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Na ja das Problem ist halt einfach das die Menschen sowas von oberflächlig sind. Aber sowas von... 

schreibt PCGames 79% Wertung 
Schreckt das schon viele ab....



Morgen werden wir alle von Spiderschweinen verfolgt!


----------



## Shinjo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich denke man muss mit den vergleichen etwas vorsichtig sein.
In meinen Augen ist es fragwürdig ein zwei wochen altes spiel mit einen acht jahren alten zu vergleichen.
Diablo (beide teile) waren genauso bug verseucht wie die heutigen spiele und dazu hatte Blizzard damals praktisch keine konkurenz in sachen hack & slay
Wenn man wirklich vergleichen will dan doch bitte release Version mit release Version und nicht anders.
Meiner meinung nach ist es wirklich ein gutes spiel was aber an bugs leidet wie jedes andere game auch wenn der MP modus momentan extrem unter problemen leidet.


----------



## ShiZon (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mrgott am 11.10.2008 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja das Problem ist halt einfach das die Menschen sowas von oberflächlig sind. Aber sowas von...
> 
> schreibt PCGames 79% Wertung
> Schreckt das schon viele ab....
> ...



Eine Wertung von 79% ist imho voll in Ordnung, wenn man von den Bugs (Questbugs) und Abstürzen absieht. Wenn der nächste Patch erscheint, sind hoffentlich alle Kinderkrankheiten gefixt.

Wird die PCG Redaktion ihre Bewertung ändern, falls sich durch einen Patch die Bugs beseitigt werden und das Spiel verbessert wird? :-o


----------



## der-jan (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 10.10.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Man könnte ja in Zukunft bei Toptiteln drei Wertungen vergeben - eine für begeisterte Spieler (9x), eine für frustrierte Opfer von Bugs (6x) und eine klassische Wertung (schwankt je nach Qualität des Produkts)


Och das ist doch eigentlich egal, wenn in nem Test steht, Apiel hat diese und jene positiven Seiten, Spiel hat diese und jene negativen Seiten, uns war das und das wichtig, das und das eher nicht - weshalb unsere Wertung so aussieht - dann reicht das immer.
Wenn sich dann bei offengelegten Fakten im Forum gestritten wird, ob Kritikpunkt xy wichtig oder unwichtig ist, dann belebt das einfach nur das Forum - ne für alle befriedigende Lösung wirds da nie geben.
Ärgerlich wäre es nur, wenn von Lesern bemängelt wird, daß bestimmte Sachen (wie beobachtete Bugs) gar nicht erwähnt werden, bestimmte  Kritikpunkte gar nicht angeführt werden...

Ein Satz wie "Ist zwar ne Beta gewesen aber die war relativ Bugfrei" bzw ggf "Wir hatten doch schon ordentlich hier und da mit Fehlern zu kämpfen - müssen sehen wie sich die Verkaufsversion gibt" sollte als Einschätzung in jedem Preview kommen. Besonders wenn der Release des Spieles zwischen Preview und Review liegt. Dann hat der  Käufer zu Verkaufsstart alle möglichen Infos, kann sich sagen - ich kaufe oder halt ich warte...


----------



## XIII-DEUCE (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shinjo am 11.10.2008 03:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke man muss mit den vergleichen etwas vorsichtig sein.
> In meinen Augen ist es fragwürdig ein zwei wochen altes spiel mit einen acht jahren alten zu vergleichen.
> Diablo (beide teile) waren genauso bug verseucht wie die heutigen spiele und dazu hatte Blizzard damals praktisch keine konkurenz in sachen hack & slay
> Wenn man wirklich vergleichen will dan doch bitte release Version mit release Version und nicht anders.
> Meiner meinung nach ist es wirklich ein gutes spiel was aber an bugs leidet wie jedes andere game auch wenn der MP modus momentan extrem unter problemen leidet.



diablo 1 und 2 hatten so gut wie keine bugs, erzähl bitte keinen müll

blizzard is jawohl das genaue gegenteil von ascaron
blizzard liefert immer spiele die qualitativ auf höchstem niveau sind
ascaron hingegen ist bekannt für ihre verbuggten games


----------



## labecula (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ihr hättet gleich noch 10 Punkte (mindestens) für den miesen und anhaltend schlechten Start der Multiplayer partien abziehen können. Schade das ihr das mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Erstellen eigener notwendiger Server ist nicht möglich derzeit - und Singleplayer will wirklich kein vernünftiger Gamer spielen. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt eindeutig auf dem ClosedNet und das ist vermurkst. Ich gebe dem Spiel großzügige 70%. Wenn der MP läuft, bekommt es 10 drauf. Wenn alle schlimmen Bugs weg sind noch 5 mehr.  Es hätten von meiner Seite aus gut und gerne auch 85 werden können.


----------



## alceleniel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Blizzard hat vielleicht auch mehr Mittel als Ascaron. Keine Ahnung wie das "damals" war, aber heute bestimmt.

Nachdem ich die Elite-Texturen deaktiviert hatte, ist Sacred bei mir zumindest nicht mehr abgestürzt. Und das bei ca. 20 Stunden Spielzeit. Das einzige was ich als verbuggt betrachten würde ist der Doppelgänger beim Inqui. Aber der ist eher stärker als vorgesehen. Klar gibt es Probleme - die vielleicht nicht jeder hat - aber das habe ich bei einem so umfangreichen Spiel erwartet und solange Ascaron nachpatcht, mache ich mir da erst mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## alceleniel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				labecula am 11.10.2008 07:22 schrieb:
			
		

> und Singleplayer will wirklich kein vernünftiger Gamer spielen.


Ähm... doch. Und ich kenne so einige.


----------



## FaFnIr1978 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII-DEUCE am 11.10.2008 07:17 schrieb:
			
		

> diablo 1 und 2 hatten so gut wie keine bugs, erzähl bitte keinen müll
> 
> blizzard is jawohl das genaue gegenteil von ascaron
> blizzard liefert immer spiele die qualitativ auf höchstem niveau sind
> ascaron hingegen ist bekannt für ihre verbuggten games



Naja das kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
Also Diablo2 hatte auch sehr viele bugs, nur waren die Spiele und Spieler  Damals (als die Hühner noch Hufeisen trugen ) noch nicht so empfindlich wie sie jetzt sind. 



			
				alceleniel am 11.10.2008 07:27 schrieb:
			
		

> labecula am 11.10.2008 07:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich Spiel auch nur Offline. Online Games gehn mir langsam auf die Nerven.


----------



## Cowboy28 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Moleny am 10.10.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> war wohl nix mit konkurrenz für diablo3



_Wenn ich sowas lese, möchte ich am liebsten meinen gerade getrunkenen Kaffee gegen den Bildschirm kotzen! _

*So, dann ist Diablo 3 also tatsächlich schon draussen, dachte das sollte erst 2010 kommen! Also ist es tatsächlich so gut, dass Sacred 2 keine Konkurrenz ist? Wow, ich geh mal nach Testberichten gucken...

EDIT: Das Spiel ist ja noch gar nicht draussen, Schweinerei! Und du hast doch gesagt das Sacred 2 keine Konkurrenz ist, also muss es doch draussen sein! Bin sehr enttäuscht...   *

Mir geht dieses ewige Fanboy-Geseier sowas von auf die Eier, das glaubt mir kein Mensch!

Ausserdem ist Sacred keine Konkurrenz, denn es spielt in einer eigenen Liga, da viele Dinge ENDLICH mal anders gemacht werden, nicht wie bei Klonen wie Titan Quest! 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde sowohl Diablo (1+2), als auch Titan Quest sind sehr gute Hack&Slays, aber was hier teilweise abgeht erinnert an das Verhalten von 14-jährigen Mädchen bei einem Tokio Hotel Konzert, da wird schon gekreischt wenn nur der Name Diablo fällt, es ist ja sooooooooooooooo geil, und selbst in 5000 Jahren wird es immer noch die Referenz sein!   

Zum Test: Die Bewertung ist aufgrund der Bugs ok, auch wenn ich subjektiv höher gehen würde trotz der nervigen Bugs, hoffe mal das recht schnell nachgepatcht wird.


----------



## DocSnuggle (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Sacred 1 war für mich nach 25 Jahren Computerdaddelei schon die größte Frechheit bis dahin.
Wenn ich das jetzt lese dann bringen sie WIEDER ein Spiel mit so vielen (unnötigen!) Bugs raus.
Dann heisst es also wieder 6-8 Wochen warten minimum.
So lange hats letztesmal gedauert bis das Dind - vor allem online - spielbar war


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 10.10.2008 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Und auch wenn du hier im Forum rumschaust: Es gibt Leute, da läuft es wunderbar rund ohne Abstürze und mit kaum störenden Bugs, die motzen rum, warum wir ne 79 vergeben, obwohl das Spiel ganz klar ein mittlerer 80er ist... wie mans macht, macht mans halt verkehrt  [...]


Genau aus diesem Grund halte ich prozentuale Bewertungssystem in einem Bereich wie "Computerspiele" bzw. "Unterhaltung" im Allgemeinen für - verzeihen Sie den Ausdruck - schwachsinnig. Es wird eine Objektivität vorgegaukelt die es einfach nicht geben kann, da "Spaß" eben eine rein subjektive Erfahrung ist.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich persönlich keine Prozentwertung ausgeben, sondern eine einfache Liste mit positiven Punkten (was den Testern gut gefallen hat), neutralen Punkten (was weder besonders gut noch besonders schlecht war, bzw. sich an bekannten Maßstäben orientiert hat), und negativen Punkten (was dann eben nicht so gut angekommen ist) ansetzen, und dann als "Endwertung" die positiven gegen die negativen Punkte aufrechnen.



			
				Beispielgame schrieb:
			
		

> *Positiv:*
> (+) Interessante Story
> (+) schöne und performante Grafikengine
> (+) sehr gut vertonte Dialoge
> ...


Etwas in dieser Richtung wäre meiner Meinung nach eingängiger und verständlicher als ein Prozentsystem. Oder was genau war noch mal der exakte Unterschied zwischen einer 87% und einer 86% Wertung?


----------



## Mr-Phil (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich find das Game einfach nur GENIAL!!! Hatte nicht mehr seit Diablo so Spaß mit nem Hack&Slay Game!! Und erst die Klassen!! Für mich hat das Game 85 Punkte!!!


----------



## Barbierossa (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Schade für Ascaron, daß noch soviele Bugs im Game enthalten sind. Ich werde es daher wie manch anderer machen und einfach ein paar Wochen oder gar Monate warten, bis die Bugs ausgemerzt und die Preise gefallen sind.

So geht's mir seit mehreren Jahren schon, daß ich micht beim Release eines vieldiskutierten Titels zwar etwas am Riemen reißen muß, um mich nicht vom Hype zu sehr beeinflussen zu lassen, daß mir das aber unterm Strich mehr Spielspaß (aufgrund fertig gepatchter Games) für weniger Geld (wegen Budget-Versionen oder gebrauchten Ebay-Angeboten) bringt. Bei Gothic3 hatte ich mal den Fehler begangen, von dieser "Ruhe-bewahren!"-Regel abzuweichen. Und wurde sofort bestraft. 
Momentan spiele ich begeistert Sacred1, das sich auf heutiger Hardware auch doppelt auf dem Rechner installieren läßt, sodaß man online mit sich selbst "mulen" kann... Was den Spielspaß wiederum erhöht. Das Game gibt's inklusive AddOn für 10 Euro frei Haus geliefert, falls man mal Quest- oder Technikprobleme hat, findet man garantiert in den entsprechenden Foren Hilfestellungen...
Warum soll man sich da den Streß antun, ein bugverseuchtes Game zum Vollpreis zu erstehen, daß offenbar im Multiplayer nicht recht in die Pötte kommt und überdies die Hardware ziemlich ausreizt? Wenn ich mir den Test durchlese, sind die Gameplay-Innovationen ohnehin nicht sooo gewaltig zum ersten Teil.
Ich glaub, ich werden sogar ein, zwei Jahre warten, bis Sacred als Vollversion auf irgendwelchen Heft-DVDs erscheint. Wenn man seit 15 Jahren PC-Spiele zockt, lernt man, daß Geduld sich auszahlt...


----------



## sickBoy82 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII-DEUCE am 11.10.2008 07:17 schrieb:
			
		

> diablo 1 und 2 hatten so gut wie keine bugs, erzähl bitte keinen müll
> 
> blizzard is jawohl das genaue gegenteil von ascaron
> blizzard liefert immer spiele die qualitativ auf höchstem niveau sind
> ascaron hingegen ist bekannt für ihre verbuggten games



Dass Diablo 2 zum Release Bugfrei war, ist Märchen, welches wohl nur von Forentrollen weitergegeben und als Tatsache verkauft wird, die es entweder nicht zum Release gespielt haben, oder jeden Tag mit einem Gebet an ihrem privaten Blizzard Altar beginnen. Auch in den Patches haben sich einige schlimme Fehler eingeschlichen (1.12)...

Gut, das hilft Sacred 2 nicht wirklich, bei mir friert das Spiel alle halbe Stunde ein, was gut 1-2 Minuten Neustart kostet. Spielspass geht anderst, die Demo ist nie abgestürzt, hätte ich das Problem hier schon gehabt, hätte ich es nicht gekauft. Hmpf, vieleicht wirds ja noch was.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Daffy-Vader am 10.10.2008 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Wertungssystem hat einiges für sich, aber an Prozentwertungen (oder Punktewertungen) führt in Deutschland kaum ein Weg vorbei (PCG hat ja früher auch Grafik wie Sound mit Prozentwertungen angegeben, mittlerweile beschreibt die Redaktion diese Elemente nur noch). Allerdings kann ich den negativen Punkt der kurzen Spieldauer nicht nachvollziehen. Bei einer so riesigen Welt, dieser Anzahl an Quests, Gegnern und Items nur 8 Stunden ? Du bist sicher nur der Hauptquest gefolgt und hast viele Nebenquests ausgelassen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Die Wertung von 79 % war wirklich eine Überraschung. Im Vergleich zu anderen Action - CRPG (oder meinetwegen Hack & Slays, Sacred steht nun wirklich nicht einzigartig da) schlägt Sacred 2 immerhin die zweite Liga (Legend, Loki, Dawn of Magic), kommt aber nicht an Silverfall und Hellgate London vorbei. Dem immer noch aktuellen TQ unterliegt es; nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Dinge bleibt TQ aktuelle Referenz in Sachen Action - CRPGs.

Mit einem acht Jahre alten Diablo 2 kann Sacred 2 nur noch schwer verglichen werden. Die damalige Wertung von 90 % ist zwar unübertroffen; kein anderes Action - CRPG hat seither eine so hohe Wertung erhalten. Doch mit aktuellen Maßstäben verglichen, büßt auch Diablo 2 (nicht nur, aber auch wg. der Grafik) stark an Spielspaß ein. Dies mag im Multiplayer - Bereich anders sein, doch ich bewerte hier auch nur den Singleplayer - Spielspaß (spiele ohnehin nur im Singleplayer).


----------



## PCG_Vader (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jan am 11.10.2008 06:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Satz wie "Ist zwar ne Beta gewesen aber die war relativ Bugfrei" bzw ggf "Wir hatten doch schon ordentlich hier und da mit Fehlern zu kämpfen - müssen sehen wie sich die Verkaufsversion gibt" sollte als Einschätzung in jedem Preview kommen. Besonders wenn der Release des Spieles zwischen Preview und Review liegt. Dann hat der  Käufer zu Verkaufsstart alle möglichen Infos, kann sich sagen - ich kaufe oder halt ich warte...



Man schlage die Bibel...äh PCGames aktuelle Ausgabe auf Seite 74 auf - ein roter Kasten direkt zu Beginn weißt darauf hin, was wir gespielt haben und warum es keine Wertung gibt. Man blättere weiter auf Seite 80 und lese den letzten Absatz, der handelt nämlich auch von den Bugs und Fehlern in unserer Version - die geforderten Infos sind also da!

@Labecula: Ich weiß, es wäre absolut vermessen, mich als vernünftigen Gamer zu bezeichnen - aber ich hab Teil1 ausschließlich offline gezockt und auch den zweiten Teil meist offline  

@Ra-Tiel: Der Unterschied zwichen einer 86 und einer 87 mag gering sein - zwischen einer 82 und einer 86 liegen aber schon wieder messbare Differenzen. Und natürlich bleibt absolute Objektivität Wunschdenken, aber man tut als Tester sein Möglichstes und ich denke mal, das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, zumal man ja auch mit Kollegen diskutiert, egal ob diese einen eigenen Meinungskasten im Artikel kriegen oder nicht.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 11.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Allerdings kann ich den negativen Punkt der kurzen Spieldauer nicht nachvollziehen. [...]


Ich hab doch dazugeschrieben, dass das nur ein willkürliches Beispiel war... oO


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 11.10.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, das habe ich wohl überlesen.

Aber kurz noch zum Beta - Test: Hinsichtlich der prognostizierten Wertung von einem 9x % oder 8x % war wohl wieder der Hype Vater des Gedankens. Es ist in Zukunft sicher gut, sich von solchen Prognosen fernzuhalten, solange die Redaktion nicht wenigstens eine Goldmaster -Version hat und komplett testen kann.


----------



## springenderBusch (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				labecula am 11.10.2008 07:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr hättet gleich noch 10 Punkte (mindestens) für den miesen und anhaltend schlechten Start der Multiplayer partien abziehen können. Schade das ihr das mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Erstellen eigener notwendiger Server ist nicht möglich derzeit - *und Singleplayer will wirklich kein vernünftiger Gamer spielen*. Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt eindeutig auf dem ClosedNet und das ist vermurkst. Ich gebe dem Spiel großzügige 70%. Wenn der MP läuft, bekommt es 10 drauf. Wenn alle schlimmen Bugs weg sind noch 5 mehr.  Es hätten von meiner Seite aus gut und gerne auch 85 werden können.



Tach Post !
Ich finde, ich bin ein vernünftiger Spieler.
Aber ich spiele bei den wenigsten Games den Multiplayer, es sei denn es sind richtige Multiplayertitel wie BF2 etc..
Auch bei Sacred werde ich nach Beendigung des eigentlichen Spieles den Mehrspieler antesten, aber ob der mich zum nochmaligen Durchspielen anregt werde ich dann sehen.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## LordTerror270 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas in dieser Richtung wäre meiner Meinung nach eingängiger und verständlicher als ein Prozentsystem. Oder was genau war noch mal der exakte Unterschied zwischen einer 87% und einer 86% Wertung?



Prinzipiell finde ich Ihre Idee gut, zumindest was die Sache mit den Pro, Kontra und Neutral angeht. Bei vielen Magazinen wird das ja bereits schon so gemacht. Allerdings ist Ihr Vorschlag, wie man die Gesamtwertung berechnen sollte, völlig unbrauchbar, da einzelne Punkte sehr viel schwerer wiegen können als andere. Z.B. wiegt "Häufige Programmabstürze" meistens viel schwerer als "Inventar zu klein".
Man müsste demnach so etwas wie _große Pros/Kontras_, die dann z.B. doppelt gewertet werden. Dann kann man aber gleich wieder ein Punktesystem einführen.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich ein Punktesystem von 1 bis 10 (in 0,5 Schritten) bevorzugen würde, denn so würde man zumindest die ein-Prozent-Schritte verhindern, denn die sind tatsächlich unsinnig.


Zum Thema "Diablo 3 vs. Sacred 2" kann ich nur sagen: Warum überhaupt Diablo 3 zum Vergleich heranziehen? Jetzt mal ehrlich, selbst heute noch ist Diablo 2 der Genrekönig. Einzig und allein Titan Quest kam bisher an D2 überhaupt _heran_.
Sicher, die Grafik wurde verbessert und irgendwo ist auch immer alles Geschmackssache, aber ich wäre bereits froh, wenn mal irgendein Spiel die spielerischen Qualitäten eines D2 erreicht, anstelle immer nur 5 Minuten Grafik-Flash zu verursachen.
Zugegeben, ich habe Sacred 2 noch nicht gespielt, es könnte also sein, dass ich falsch liege, aber da ich Teil 1 bereits sterbenslangweilig fand (selbst mit Add On), habe ich das auch nicht unbedingt vor.

Was ich aber ebenfalls wirklich schade finde, ist, dass man es selbst heute (wir schreiben das Jahr 200 noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, ein Spiel ohne regelmäßige Abstürze zustande zu bringen. Diverse KI-Fehlerchen sind ja okay, D2 war damals immerhin auch nicht gerade Bugfrei, aber gerade bei einen Hn'S RPG sind solche Spielfluss-störenden Fehler doch besonders fatal.


----------



## DragonBaron (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Sorry, aber das Fazit zu Sacred 2 ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unzutreffend.

Ich spiele gerne Spiele aus verschiedenen Genres. Der Schwerpunkt liegt allerdings auf Ego-Shootern, Rollenspielen und Rennspielen.

Ich habe Rollenspiele wie beispielsweise Diablo, Vampire: The Maquerade (Redemption und Bloodlines), Baldur's Gate I + II, KotoR I + II, The Witcher, Gothic I + II + III, WoW (zeitweise sogar als Gildenführer) und Guild Wars gespielt.

Ich kaufe mir PC-Spiele-Magazine auch wegen der Spieletests, um bei einem Kauf eben nicht in die "Sch...e" zu greifen. Ein Spieletest soll mir bei meinen Spielekäufen entsprechende Hilfestellung geben. Wenn ich mir hier die Wertung von Sacred 2 anschaue, dann hätte ich mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich nicht gekauft.
Da zum Release kein entsprechender aussagekräftiger Test vorlag, mir die Demo von Sacred 2 aber viel Spaß bereitet hat, habe ich das Spiel - zwar mit einigen Befürchtungen - trotzdem gekauft. Ich war von der Demo sogar so sehr angetan, dass ich mir die CE-Version des Spiels geholt habe.
Bisher habe ich nicht ein einziges Mal diesen Kauf bereut. Das Spiel hat derzeit noch Bugs, aber so viel Spaß beim Spielen hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Diesem Spiel merkt man einfach an, dass es mit sehr viel Liebe und Herzblut entwickelt wurde. Ich will hier auch gar nicht auf Features, das Gameplay, die tollen Ideen usw. eingehen, da dies an anderen Stellen beschrieben ist.

*Meine Kritik setzt einfach an der Wertung an.*
Hier auf PCGames.de kann man folgende Wertungen zu folgenden Spielen nachschlagen:

World of Warcraft: 94%
Diablo 2: 90%
Guild Wars: 90%
Vampire: Die Maskerade - Redemption: 88%
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 88%
The Witcher: 83%
Gothic 3: 81%
Sacred 2: 79%

Wenn ich jetzt mal einfach den Spielspaß nehme, den ich mit diesen Spielen habe bzw. hatte, dann stimmt da was nicht. WoW, Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines und Gothic 3 sind für mich einfach überbewertet. Als ehemaliger WoWler muss ich im Nachhinein einfach nur sagen, dass WoW zwar ein schönes Spiel ist, aber eben auch im Endeffekt ein sinnfreier kostenpflichtiger Zeitfresser ist. The Witcher und Sacred 2 sind meiner Meinung nach unterbewertet. Insbesondere The Witcher mit der coolen Hauptperson Gerald ist ein geniales Spiel.
Ich weiß ja, dass die Redakteure aufgrund von Kommentaren garantiert keine Wertungen korrigieren werden, aber vielleicht überdenken sie ja mal das Bewertungssystem.

*Wie hoch würde ich denn nun Sacred 2 bewerten?*
Wenn ich nun Sacred 2 mit dem Schwerpunkt darauf reflektiere, ob sich der Kauf gelohnt hat und wieviel Spielspaß ich habe, würde ich folgende subjektive Wertungsspannen vergeben.

Singleplayer: 85% - 93%
Multiplayer: 79% - 93%

Die Wertungsspannen kommen aufgrund der Bugs zustande. Ohne Bugs wäre für mich die jeweilige Maximalwertung zutreffend. Da der Multiplayermodus derzeit mit mehr Fehlern zu kämpfen hat, ist dort mein Abzug auch größer.


*Mein Fazit:*
Trotz Fehlern habe ich sowohl im Multiplayermodus, als auch im Singleplayermodus sehr viel Spaß. Frustmomente hatte und habe ich auch, die aber aufgrund des immensen Spaßes, den ich mit Sacred 2 habe, zu verkraften sind. Die hier von der PC Games vergebene Wertung für Sacred 2 finde ich persönlich nicht zutreffend. Vielleicht geht es anderen Gamern hier ja ähnlich.
Wer sich derzeit Sacred 2 allein wegen des Multiplayerparts holt, der erlebt aufgrund des dortigen Ansturms und der vorhandenen Bugs häufiger Frustmomente.
Wer viel Spaß mit der Demo hatte, die ja nur einen kurzen Einblick gewährte, dem kann ich dieses Spiel einfach nur empfehlen. Wer nur im Multiplayer spielen möchte und über Bugs und Verfügbarkeit nicht so einfach hinweg sehen kann, der sollte vielleicht etwas abwarten. Wer die nötige Gelassenheit besitzt, der kann jetzt bereits zuschlagen,
Wenn die Fehler beseitigt sind und im Singleplayer- und Multiplayermodus alles rund läuft, dann gehört meiner Meinung nach Sacred 2 auf den Genrethron der Action-RPGs. Diablo 3 ist derzeit wohl der einzige Kandidat, der Sacred 2 dann von diesen Thron stoßen könnte. Aber das bleibt abzuwarten. Vor allen stellt sich ja auch die Frage: Wann kommt denn Diablo III?


Gruß
DragonBaron


----------



## Versus (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

79 % ?!

Ist ja schön, dass Bugs mittlerweile in die Wertung miteinbezogen werden... und hier wollt ihr wohl eueren Fehler bei Gothic 3 nicht wiederholen.
Doch nur 79 % wird dem Game einfach nicht gerecht. Es ist einfach das beste Actionrollenspiel was man derzeit kaufen kann, Diablo 2 hat ausgedient.
Es gibt vll ein paar berechtige Kritikpunkte, doch Sacred 2 bietet noch so viele tolle Sachen, dass die schlechten Aspekte gar nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen. Man muss sich ja nur mal die Blind Guardian Questreihe anschauen, welche mit dem abschließenden Konzert einfach verdammt gut gelungen ist. (Anmerkung: Ich hör normal nie Metal, aber des Konzert fand ich trotzdem super^^)

Wenn man jetzt sieht wie Crysis Warhead 12 % mehr bekommt, ist das komplett unverständlich...
Ich hatte es in etwa 3,5 Stunden durchgespielt und dabei hab ich mir auch noch Zeit gelassen.... (und ich hab nicht auf leicht gespielt^^)
Auch gab es in Warhead auch keine wirkliche Story, die paar Cutscenes die es gab, waren einfach nur langweilig und die Kämpfe gegen die Aliens nerven einfach nur.

Dabei war Crysis ein super Spiel, aber Warhead hat sich einfach alle guten Sachen rausgenommen und diese versucht, so schlecht wie nur möglich zu machen (siehe Kritikpunkte, das war in Crysis einfach alles super).

Jetzt zum Vergleich mit Sacred 2:
Ich zock mittlerweile seit 18 Stunden und hab grad mal 14 % der Welt gesehen (mMn sollte in einem RPG auch ein große Welt zum erkunden und entdecken haben) und bis zum Abspann ist es noch lange hin, wahrscheinlich nochmal knapp 20 std. Außerdem bietet es noch einen extremen Wiederspielwert, da man sogar die gleiche Klasse auf komplett andere Weise spielen kann. Bis auf ein paar Clippingfehler und die ständig wiederholenden Sätze der Mitstreiter hatte ich auch noch keine Bugs... und auch keinen einzigen Absturz.

Also wenn ein paar Bugs gleich mal 10 % Prozent von der Wertung abziehen, dann sollte die Spielzeit auch beachtet werden. (im Vergleich zu Warhead)


----------



## Boesor (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DragonBaron am 11.10.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Meine Kritik setzt einfach an der Wertung an.*
> Hier auf PCGames.de kann man folgende Wertungen zu folgenden Spielen nachschlagen:
> 
> World of Warcraft: 94%
> ...




Hmmm ja, das problem ist, das man Wertungen verschiedener genres (oder Sub Genres) schlecht vergleichen kann. Zudem wurde generell damals höher bewertet.

Und letztlich ist es nur eine Zahl, die niemals objektiv begründet werden kann, sondern nur eine Gewichtung der Pro und Contra Punkte ist


----------



## Mushido (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

79 % ???

Sorry dickes LOL an die Redaktion ! Das ist ned Euer Ernst oder ?

Ich zock das Spiel seit Release, es gab Probleme im Multiplayer - OK ... hat Ascaron wohl auf nen falschen Anbieter gesetzt !?

Das Game ist das beste Hackn Slash ever - für mich. 
Sicher: Es gibt nervige Bugs, die aber meinen Spielspaß ned  wirklich trüben. Mir ist das Game 2 mal abgeschmiert, bin jetzt Level 43 und im Silbermode ...

Sorry Leute - einfach nur ein dickes Kopfschütteln .... wie kann man ein derart geiles Game so zereissen <lol<

Hauptsache Gothic 3 ne 81 ... Applaus !


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

man merkt wenn die kamera rausscrollt,das meine cpu ganzschön zu ackern hatt,,das seltsame is das wenn ich grafik aa usw runterstelle ändert sich nichts,man kann es zwar spielen nur die performance könnte wirklich besser sein,,,mit abstürzen bugs etc hatt ich aber bisher überhaupt keine probleme.(schnell auf holz klopf)zum spiel selbst muss ich sagen weniger wär vieleicht mehr gewehsen,,die questflut erschlägt einen förmlich,da bin ich der meinung ist titanquest zb runder,ausgereifter,es hatt mich auch irgendwie süchtiger gemacht.es gibt sooo viele nebenquests das man die hauptquest schnell aus den augen verliert,grafisch ist es auch kein meilenstein,,auch da kann TQ locker mit halten..,trotzdem macht es auf jeden fall spaß.nur die performance wie gesagt könnte noch nachgebessert werden,aber da mach ich mir keine sorgen das passiert bestimmt bald
(hoffentlich)


----------



## PCG_Vader (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DragonBaron am 11.10.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Meine Kritik setzt einfach an der Wertung an.*
> Hier auf PCGames.de kann man folgende Wertungen zu folgenden Spielen nachschlagen:
> 
> World of Warcraft: 94%
> ...



The Witcher wurde damals aufgrund der Bugs und einiger Atmospäreschwächen so bewertet - die Wertung der Enhanced Version fällt höher aus und wird dem Spiel auf dem heutigen gepatchten Stand der Dinge auch absolut gerecht.
Gothic 3 ist sowieso das Konfliktspiel schlechthin - ich persönlich hatte damit sehr viel Spaß und würde deshalb persönlich mehr als nur 81 Punkte geben!
Bloodlines und überbewertet? Völlige Fehleinschätzung, ich halte Bloodlines zu recht für eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre. Das Szenario ist herrlich unverbraucht, die unterschiedlichen Vampirclans spielen sich völlig unterschiedlich, es gibt reichlich Anreiz zum wiederholten Durchspielen und die Atmosphäre ist absolut einmalig! Zum Beispiel in der verlassenen Villa - meine Nerven warend a durchgängig am Zerreißpunkt! Ein unglaublich geiler Titel, schade das ihn so wenige Spieler gekauft haben und Troika jetzt pleite ist  

WoW mag ich persönlich absolut nicht, deshalb würd ich dir da tendenziell zustimmen - aber wenn das gewisse Herren in der Redaktion erfahren, muss ich meine restliche Praktikumszeit Heizöl abstauben und WLan-Kabel verlegen  



> *Wie hoch würde ich denn nun Sacred 2 bewerten?*
> Wenn ich nun Sacred 2 mit dem Schwerpunkt darauf reflektiere, ob sich der Kauf gelohnt hat und wieviel Spielspaß ich habe, würde ich folgende subjektive Wertungsspannen vergeben.
> 
> Singleplayer: 85% - 93%
> ...



1. 93% - Never! Ich hab den Titel über 150 Stunden gespielt und würde im leben keine 90 dafür geben, dazu gibt es einfach zu viele Schwächen! Das lächerliche Leveldesign im Dschungel, nervig lange Laufwege und die schwach präsentierte Geschichte sind da einige Beispiele.
2. Du wurdest von Bugs großteils verschont, das erklärt deine wertung - hättest du Abstürze im 10-Minutentakt, dann sähe deine Spielspaßkurve auch anders aus! Leider war das beim Tester der Fall und die Forenthemen zu Sacred zeigen, das es Unmengen an Spielern genauso geht - da können wir nicht guten Gewissens eine mittlere 80 geben, wenn die Hälfte der Spieler es kaum spielen kann.
Genauso können wir aber auch keinen 30er Verriss schreiben (wie 4players das gern mal macht  ), nur weils im minutentakt abkackt - andere Spieler (siehe erneut Forum) haben diese Probleme ja nicht und ne Menge Spaß mit dem Titel.


@Versus: Sacred 2 mit Crysis zu vergleichen, das ist als würdest du Jacky Cola mit Kaffee vergleichen - nicht unbedingt logisch  
Ich persönlich genieße beides, das eine morgens, das andere abends  


@Wertungsfanatiker: Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal: Unsere Betaversion lief, so unglaublich es klingt, flüssiger als die Releaseversion. Daher waren unsere Hoffnungen auf einen bugfreien Release alles andere als unrealistisch - wers nicht glaubt, fragt die Leser, die zur Sneek Peak da waren, die hatten am ganzen Nachmittag im Koop drei Abstürze. Das ist für ne Betaversion rekordverdächtig!
Abgesehn davon war im Vorabtest von einer mittlere 80er Wertung die Rede und die würde das Spiel ja auch bekommen - gäbe es die Unmengen an Fehlern nicht!
Da war also nicht der Hype Vater eines Gedanken, sondern logisches Denken und objektives Urteilen!


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 11.10.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> man merkt wenn die kamera rausscrollt,das meine cpu ganzschön zu ackern hatt,,das seltsame is das wenn ich grafik aa usw runterstelle ändert sich nichts,man kann es zwar spielen nur die performance könnte wirklich besser sein,,,mit abstürzen bugs etc hatt ich aber bisher überhaupt keine probleme.(schnell auf holz klopf)zum spiel selbst muss ich sagen weniger wär vieleicht mehr gewehsen,,die questflut erschlägt einen förmlich,da bin ich der meinung ist titanquest zb runder,ausgereifter,es hatt mich auch irgendwie süchtiger gemacht.es gibt sooo viele nebenquests das man die hauptquest schnell aus den augen verliert,grafisch ist es auch kein meilenstein,,auch da kann TQ locker mit halten..,trotzdem macht es auf jeden fall spaß.nur die performance wie gesagt könnte noch nachgebessert werden,aber da mach ich mir keine sorgen das passiert bestimmt bald
> (hoffentlich)



PS da fällt mir ein,,einmal is mir ein npc nich sofort gefolgt,das war mein einziger bug mehr nicht


----------



## Commanderandy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Eines vorweg: Ich bin langjähriger PCGames- Leser und möchte den Redakteuren wirklich nicht zu nahe treten - ABER, dass was einige von diesen scheinbar immer unerfahreneren Schreiberlingen an Pseudo-Bewertungen abgeben, spottet jeder Beschreibung.

Sicher, es ist ärgerlich, dass Bugs auftreten, doch eine Abwertung in diesem Umfang ist nicht vertretbar --> Vielleicht würde sich der/die Tester einmal zu Wort melden, wie es sein kann, dass S2 auf (fast) eine Stufe mit Stalker CS gestellt wird, obwohl bei S-CS im Vergleich zu Ascarons Werk der Spielfluss objektiv wie subjektiv immens gestört ist.

Des Weiteren sollte man nicht nur, sondern muss auch die Spielzeit mit dem Spielspassfaktor in Einklang bringen. Bezüglich dessen herrscht im ach so hoch gelobten PCGames-Bewertungssystem, entgegen aller Behauptungen, noch Steinzeit. Wer würde für einen 30-minütigen Kinobesuch 8,- Euronen ausgeben? Ich nicht.

Nun kurz noch zum hievenden Vergleich S2 - D2:
Was soll ein jemand denken, der dem Thema PC-Spiele neu gegenüber steht und sich informieren möchte? Soll er, falls er sich für Action-RPGs interessiert, Sacred 2 oder doch lieber den "Genrekönig Diablo 2" käuflich erwerben? Na?

@alle D2 geilen Jünger: Etwas mehr "Farbe" würde euch nach all den Jahren mehr als gut bekommen.

@PCGames: In der nächsten PCG-Ausgabe solltet ihr auf die, so meine ich, begründete Kritik eingehen und die von meinen Vorrednern und mir aufgeführten Punkte in zukünftigen Tests berücksichtigen - andernfalls ist es möglich, dass sich Leser der PCG und User der Website abwenden.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Eines vorweg: Ich bin langjähriger PCGames- Leser und möchte den Redakteuren wirklich nicht zu nahe treten - ABER, dass was einige von diesen scheinbar immer unerfahreneren Schreiberlingen an Pseudo-Bewertungen abgeben, spottet jeder Beschreibung.
> 
> Sicher, es ist ärgerlich, dass Bugs auftreten, doch eine Abwertung in diesem Umfang ist nicht vertretbar --> Vielleicht würde sich der/die Tester einmal zu Wort melden, wie es sein kann, dass S2 auf (fast) eine Stufe mit Stalker CS gestellt wird, obwohl bei S-CS im Vergleich zu Ascarons Werk der Spielfluss objektiv wie subjektiv immens gestört ist.
> 
> ...







da muss ich dir eigendlich recht geben,,,spiele wie the witcher und sacred2 zb bekommen 83% bzw 79% und ein  crysiswarhead(ich weiß ist kein vergleich)91%...für mich zb ist die spielzeit mitlerweile eines der hauptkriterien wonach ich unter anderem auswähle(story atmosphere spielspaß usw natürlich auch)aber was soll ich mit nem spiel worauf ich mich monatelang gefreut hab.ich es mir dann von dem wenigen geld das ich habe kaufe,nur um festzustellen das ich nach 4 std fertig bin und es in die ecke fliegt..ich bin auf jeden fall der meinung das spielzeit mit in die bewertung fließen sollte,,und bugs zwar deutlich erwähnt werden müssem aber nicht gravierend in die bewertung eingehn sollten,da sie früher oder später ja weggepatcht werden.ich finde das die PCG mit solchen wertungen eher die käufer abschreckt,hätt ich nur auf die wertung geachtet und nicht hier ins forum geschaut hätt ichs mir nicht geholt,so hab ich warscheinlich monatelang super unterhaltung,obwohl es natürlich nich ganz perfect ist,mmn 85%


----------



## der-jan (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren sollte man nicht nur, sondern muss auch die Spielzeit mit dem Spielspassfaktor in Einklang bringen. Bezüglich dessen herrscht im ach so hoch gelobten PCGames-Bewertungssystem, entgegen aller Behauptungen, noch Steinzeit.


 was für ein quatsch, wenn spiel soundso viel spaß macht hat das nicht mit spiellänge zu tun, würde ja bedeuten, wenn man ein nerviges spiel nur genügend lang macht würde es auf einen hohen spielspaßfaktor hinaus laufen    ich hoffe du merkst, daß sowas windschief wäre   
spielzeit sollte immer angegeben, aber nie und nimmer mit der spaßwertung vermisch werden


> Nun kurz noch zum hievenden Vergleich S2 - D2:
> Was soll ein jemand denken, der dem Thema PC-Spiele neu gegenüber steht und sich informieren möchte? Soll er, falls er sich für Action-RPGs interessiert, Sacred 2 oder doch lieber den "Genrekönig Diablo 2" käuflich erwerben? Na?


 natürlich diablo 2   
wenn er wissen möchte, was das hack&slay genre ausmacht, dann ist diablo 2 immer noch die beste wahl, das spiel wird immer noch viel gespielt, auch scheinbar noch recht gut gekauft - liegt glaub ich immer noch bei 20 euro, während das ne ganze ecke jüngere sacred schon längere zeit fürn 10ner ausliegt
weiß der teufel  aber vielleicht kommt es sogar, daß in nem halben jahr der sacred 2 preis unterhalb von diablo 2 liegt


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jan am 11.10.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also da muss ich sagen wenn mich ein kumpel fragen würde was ich ihm da heutzutage empfehlen würde um mal in das genre zu schnuppern,,,dann würd ich auf jeden fall Titan Quest empfehlen,,das is für aktuelle standarts immernoch top und wenigstens zeitgemäß,,,


----------



## Commanderandy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

@stawacz79

Im Umkehrschluss würdest du somit einem im Extremfall 3-stündigem Spielgenuss zum Vollpreis, eine 90%+ Spielspass-Wertung einräumen? Ich weiß, was du meinst - und du hast damit sogar teilweise Recht.
Doch im obigen Testergebniss fehlt leider eine Spieldauer-Angabe und verfälscht somit die Qualität des Spieles. Die Defizite im Test-System der PCG bleiben.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @stawacz79
> 
> Im Umkehrschluss würdest du somit einem im Extremfall 3-stündigem Spielgenuss zum Vollpreis, eine 90%+ Spielspass-Wertung einräumen? Ich weiß, was du meinst - und du hast damit sogar teilweise Recht.
> Doch im obigen Testergebniss fehlt leider eine Spieldauer-Angabe und verfälscht somit die Qualität des Spieles. Die Defizite im Test-System der PCG bleiben.




ich meinte ja..wenn ein spiel schon 90%+ bekommt dann soll doch bitte auch die spielzeit ausreichend sein,,so 15-20 std+ bei shootern zb,,,,und nich wie bei warhead,was gleichzeitig weder die story noch die atmosphere eines zb bioshock besessen hatt,also womit is diese wertung begründet??


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @stawacz79
> 
> Im Umkehrschluss würdest du somit einem im Extremfall 3-stündigem Spielgenuss zum Vollpreis, eine 90%+ Spielspass-Wertung einräumen? Ich weiß, was du meinst - und du hast damit sogar teilweise Recht.
> Doch im obigen Testergebniss fehlt leider eine Spieldauer-Angabe und verfälscht somit die Qualität des Spieles. Die Defizite im Test-System der PCG bleiben.


Die Antwort wäre eine Beschränkung der maximal erreichbaren Spielspaßwertung nach der Spieldauer. Zum Beispiel:

bis 5h - max 70%
bis 10h - max 75%
bis 15h - max 80%
bis 20h - max 85%
bis 25h - max 90%
bis 30h - max 95%


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so drastisch würd ichs jetzt nicht ausdrücken,,ich meine eine da sich viele käufer ja an tests orientieren,und das eine abwertung generell um 5-8% wenn es wirklich merklich zu kurz is(warhead,cod4)vertretbar wär,,andererseits wenn ein spiel von hause aus scheiße is soll es natürlich wegen 100std spieldauer keine 90% erhalten,aber wenn ein spiel so oder so ne 8x% wertung bekommen würde kann man hohe spieldauer ruhig mit 5% honorieren,vieleicht würden entwickler entgegen dem trend dann wieder spiele entwickeln die man auch mehrere tage spielen kann und nich nur 4std,,,


----------



## Zapfenbaer (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jan am 11.10.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß der teufel  aber vielleicht kommt es sogar, daß in nem halben jahr der sacred 2 preis unterhalb von diablo 2 liegt



Wenn es soweit ist, kauf' ich's mir.


----------



## neuron42 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Bei den Bugs, soweit diese auch welche sind gibt es mittlerweile
schon einiges was sich als systemabhängig zeigt und auch schnell 
behoben werden kann.

Zum Beispiel hatte ich das Problem das, das Spiel startete und nach kurzer
Zeit wieder beendet wurde.

Ursache war hier das Programm Power-DVD, das ein Prozess PDVDserv.exe öffnet der 
mit Sacred 2 kollidiert. Nach Beendigung des Prozesses startete das Spiel ohne
Probleme.

Auf der Hauptseite gibt es dann noch einiges in Sachen Abstürze die mit leichten
Systemänderungen zu beheben sind.

Texturen wie im PC-Games Bericht sind unsichtbar: Ursache ist, das das Programm
die Texturen  nich schnell genug in den Speicher schaufelt. Dieses passiert bei mir nur
mit den Elite-GFX Texturen.  Ich denke das Ascaron da eh einen Fehler gemacht hat ,diese
zu veröffentlichen. Vor allem da diese nicht wirklich besser aussehen wie die eh schon 
richtig gut aussehenden Normal Texturen.

Also grafische Aussetzer wie Unsichtbarkeit oder schwarze Flächen hatte ich in 23 Stunden
Spielzeit nicht bzw. nicht mehr nach dem Deaktivieren der Elitetexturen.

Das Wiederholen in der Sprachausgabe bei manchen Begleitern, was wirklich sehr nervig ist, sollte mit dem Hotfix behoben worden sein. Taucht bei mir zumindest bisher nicht mehr auf.

Ab und zu wird dann noch die Hauptkarte transparent. Ist leider noch nicht gefixt. Hat aber auch wohl eine ähnliche Ursache wie das mit den Texturen. Das lässt sich aber schnell
beheben in dem man mit Alt Tab einmal zum Desktop springt und zurück. 

Ganz selten bleiben dann bei mir mal die toten Gegner stehen, aber das ist nun wirklich
bei den vielen Gegnern nicht so dramatisch.

Das sind jetzt ein paar Beispiele wo sich auch einiges ohne Probleme beheben lässt.

Sicher gibt es ein paar Bugs die unbedingt noch behoben werden sollten, aber völlig 
verbugt kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Beim Multiplayerteil scheint noch viel am Serversteller zu liegen. Da muss allerdings wirklich
schnell eine Lösung her. Betrifft mich persönlich allerdings kaum da ich lieber den
Singleplayerteil spiele.

Auf jeden Fall ist vieles sehr systemabhängig. Für schwache Rechner, so wie Ascaron 
es eigentlich anpreist scheint Sacred 2 aber nicht gut geeignet zu sein. Aber auch da 
soll es Ausnahmen geben. Ich selbst hab eine Gforce 8800 GTX, 4GB Ram, und einen 
Intel E8400

Zum Gameplay:

Die Kritik der langen Laufwege verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wenn ich da an Oblivion 
denke. Man konnte sich andauernd überall hinteleportieren. Das Pferd war da eigentlich
ziemlich überflüssig.
Bei Sacred 2 ist genau das interessant. Und mit den Specialmount kann man dann
auch noch kämpfen ohne abzusteigen. Außerdem wenn man sich überall hin und her teleportieren kann, wofür brauche ich dann noch eine offene große Welt.

Zur Story. Mag sein das die nicht so prikelnd ist. Allerdings wenn ich da an Dungeon Siege
denke, da war das auch keine Meisterleistung. Da wurde aber die beeindrukende Grafik
doch noch ein wenig mehr bewertet. Vor allem erwarte ich nicht von einen Hack an Slay
ein RPG mit Tiefgang wie Baldurs Gate 2.

Das was am Spiel gut sein soll, erfüllt es bei mir. Nette Kämpfe, interessante Charakter-
klassen, tolle Grafik, lustige Sprüche, vor allem bei der Seraphin und den Kobolden,
und die Jagd  nach besserer Ausrüstung.

Und das ist für mich das, was ein ARPG dieser Art für mich ausmacht.


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				neuron42 am 11.10.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Bugs, soweit diese auch welche sind gibt es mittlerweile
> schon einiges was sich als systemabhängig zeigt und auch schnell
> behoben werden kann.
> 
> ...




du hast schon recht,,ich zb hab einen einzigsten klizekleinen bug gehabt,,das ein npc für ca 10sec stehn geblieben is,das wars keine sprachwiederholungen keine abstürze nix dergleichen,was ich sagen muss is das ich ne beschissene performance hab,was aber eher an meinem system liegen könnte(amd64x2 4400 4gb 4870)
zum spiel:wie ich oben schon gesagt hab,das weniger vieleicht mehr gewehsen  wär,,alle 5meter steht ein neuer questgeber und man verliert nach ner std fast den überblick,man kommt garnich dazu sich richtig in eine quest reinzuleben....weil mehr auf quantität als auf qualität gesetzt wurde.mir hätten auch 300 quests gereicht dafür aber in den richtigen abständen, teilweise auch länger,und nich nur erledige 5 wegelagerer zb,,,alles in allem aber ein sehr schönes spiel was mit 79%auf jeden fall zu schlecht bewertet wurde


----------



## der-jan (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort wäre eine Beschränkung der maximal erreichbaren Spielspaßwertung nach der Spieldauer. Zum Beispiel:
> 
> bis 5h - max 70%
> bis 10h - max 75%
> ...



so ne idee kann nur in deutschland kommen   , mal ehrlich, daß ist doch totaler mist, anstatt ne spielspaßwertung und ne angabe ner spielzeit zu machen soll man jetzt so nen bürokratischen unsinn veranstalten? ich hab ne spielspaßzahl, dann muss ich noch herausbekommen, wie lange das spiel ist, dann den zettel mit dieser auflistung rausholen um abschätzen zu können, obs es nun ein sehr gutes spiel ist, daß halt nur 10 h lang ist oder ein mittelmäßiges 30 h spiel?   



			
				Zapfenbaer am 11.10.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jan am 11.10.2008 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Userbild gefällt mir, darum die Frage  hast du denn das dazu gehörige Spiel (Metalheart - Replicants Rampage) gekauft?    http://www.yiya.de/reviews/m/meth0101.shtml


----------



## DragonBaron (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 11.10.2008 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ... zum spiel:wie ich oben schon gesagt hab,das weniger vieleicht mehr gewehsen  wär,,alle 5meter steht ein neuer questgeber und man verliert nach ner std fast den überblick,man kommt garnich dazu sich richtig in eine quest reinzuleben....weil mehr auf quantität als auf qualität gesetzt wurde.mir hätten auch 300 quests gereicht dafür aber in den richtigen abständen, teilweise auch länger,und nich nur erledige 5 wegelagerer zb,,,alles in allem aber ein sehr schönes spiel was mit 79%auf jeden fall zu schlecht bewertet wurde


Du brauchst nicht jede Nebenquest machen. Du kannst auch ohne alle Nebenquests hochleveln.
Ich finde die Nebenquests gut. Sicherlich sind auch weniger gute dabei, aber eben auch genug Quests mit neuen Ideen. 



			
				Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Eines vorweg: Ich bin langjähriger PCGames- Leser und möchte den Redakteuren wirklich nicht zu nahe treten - ABER, dass was einige von diesen scheinbar immer unerfahreneren Schreiberlingen an Pseudo-Bewertungen abgeben, spottet jeder Beschreibung.
> 
> Sicher, es ist ärgerlich, dass Bugs auftreten, doch eine Abwertung in diesem Umfang ist nicht vertretbar --> Vielleicht würde sich der/die Tester einmal zu Wort melden, wie es sein kann, dass S2 auf (fast) eine Stufe mit Stalker CS gestellt wird, obwohl bei S-CS im Vergleich zu Ascarons Werk der Spielfluss objektiv wie subjektiv immens gestört ist.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


@Daffy-Vader:
Die PC Games kann letztendlich so werten wie sie es für richtig hält. Ein gutes Bewertungssystem zu finden, ist sicherlich nicht einfach. Ein Berwertungssystem zu finden, das es jedem Leser recht macht, wird es nicht geben.
Ich habe zu einigen Spieletiteln eine andere Meinung. Das ist ja auch vollkommen ok und kann immer wieder vorkommen.
Nach dem sehr guten Vampire: Die Maskerade - Redemption war Bloodlines für mich beispielsweise einfach nur eine Enttäuschung. Mit dieser Meinung muss ich wohl nicht alleine da stehen, da das Spiel sonst wohl mehr Erfolg gehabt hätte.
Die Wertung von Sacred 2 ist meiner Meinung viel zu gering. Das hat Ascaron mit diesem detailverliebten Spiel nicht verdient. Ich habe auch Abstürze gehabt und wertvolle Gegenstände verloren. Na und? Für mich ist das im Vergleich zu dem gebotenen Spielspaß erträglich. Die Welt ist stimmig und detailverliebt. Gegner agieren gut und geben teilweise sehr lustige Sprüche von sich. Von düsteren Höhlen, über Dörfer und große Städte bis hin zu romantischen Landschaftsgebieten wird sehr viel Abwechslung geboten. Neben Einheitsquests gibt es auch viele neue ideenreiche Quests, die mich mal zum Lachen oder auch auf der Schattenseite vereinzelt sogar in die moralische Bredouille bringen. Die Sprecher sind durchweg erstklassig. Etc.
Hätte ich Abstürze im 10-Minutentakt (wie Du es geschrieben hast), dann würde ich das auch anders sehen. Ich lese auch viel im offiziellen Sacred 2-Forum und habe dort nicht den Eindruck gewonnen, dass das die Regel ist.


Zum Schlusswort von Felix Schütz:

Zitat: "Liebe Qualitätssicherung - die 79 geht auf eure Kappe. Selbst nach dem Release-Patch gibt’s einfach noch zu viele Bugs! Nicht so schlimm wie damals bei Gothic 3, nein, aber immer noch schlimm genug, um die eigentlich verdiente Wertung im mittleren 80er-Bereich abzugraben. Warum nicht höher? Weil mir die wunderschöne, aber auch irre große Spielwelt zu viele Laufwege abverlangt, weil Quests und Story mich schnell kalt lassen, weil mir auf Dauer die Abwechslung fehlt. Trotzdem: Sacred 2 ist (zumindest bis zum Release von Diablo 3) die erste Wahl für Action-ollenspieler - falls noch weitere Patches folgen!"

Die Begründungen für "...immer noch schlimm genug, um die eigentlich verdiente Wertung im mittleren 80er-Bereich abzugraben. Warum nicht höher?...":

a) "...Weil mir die wunderschöne, aber auch irre große Spielwelt zu viele Laufwege abverlangt,
b) weil Quests und Story mich schnell kalt lassen,
c) weil mir auf Dauer die Abwechslung fehlt..."

Diese teile ich ganz und gar nicht.

zu a) Mit dem Pferd oder dem Special Mount sind die Wege schnell erledigt. Immer wieder entdecke ich dabei neue Details in dieser stimmigen Welt. Einfach nur schön. Soll es doch einmal von einer Ecke der Welt zu der anderen gehen, dann wird das nächste Portal benutzt und zu dem Zielort nächst gelegenen Portal gesprungen.
zu b) Quests und Story sind abwechslungsreich. Sicherlich gibt es auch Quests aus dem Einheitsbrei, aber eben auch witzige neue Ideen. Zu den spaßigen Nebenquests gehört unter anderem auch die Blind Guardian-Quest.
zu c) Das Spiel bietet sehr viel Abwechslung von den Szenarien, den Quests und von den Klassen, die ich spielen kann. Wie skill ich meinen Spielecharakter weiter? Wie rüste ich ihn weiter aus? Wie geht die Story weiter? Welche genialen Szenarien kommen noch? Welche Gegner kommen noch? Was für Sprüche haben die Gegner und NPCs noch auf Lager? Etc..

Wie schon gesagt: Meine Meinung differiert doch wohl erheblich zu der des Testers.
Ich finde es wichtig, dass die Leser hier sehen, dass es auch andere Meinungen zu diesem Spieletitel gibt.


Gruß
DragonBaron


----------



## der-jan (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DragonBaron am 11.10.2008 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon gesagt: Meine Meinung differiert doch wohl erheblich zu der des Testers.
> Ich finde es wichtig, dass die Leser hier sehen, dass es auch andere Meinungen zu diesem Spieletitel gibt.
> 
> Gruß
> DragonBaron



Die Wertung der pcg kam ja ein paar Tage nachdem das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde, ergo haben sich viele Leute entweder ohne Wertungen zu beachten einfach das Spiel zugelegt oder sich in den ersten Tagen nach Release im Internet die vielfältigen Usermeinungen durchgelesen...

Darum sollte man nicht so ein großes TamTam um die pcg Wertung machen.   
So wie Du es machst und einfach im Forum Deine  ausführliche Meinung * neben * die, der pcg Tester stellt, finde ich es gut - aber wenn wie  hier im Thread an mehreren Stellen gefordert wird, daß sich pcg zur der "Kritik zur 79iger Wertung" im nächsten Heft äußern soll oder vielleicht sogar die Wertung nochmal anheben soll, dann find ich das schon a bissle lächerlich - dazu ist die pcg Wertung, eben weil erst nach Release erschienen - zu unwichtig.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jan am 11.10.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> so ne idee kann nur in deutschland kommen   , mal ehrlich, daß ist doch totaler blödniss, anstatt ne spielspaßwertung und ne angabe ner spielzeit zu machen soll man jetzt so nen bürokratischen unsinn veranstalten? ich hab ne spielspaßzahl, dann muss ich noch herausbekommen, wie lange das spiel ist, dann den zettel mit dieser auflistung rausholen um abschätzen zu können, obs es nun ein sehr gutes spiel ist, daß halt nur 10 h lang ist oder ein mittelmäßiges 30 h spiel? [...]


Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob diverse in diesem Forum anwesende Personen in der Lage sind, die Zusammensetzung aus einzelnen Zeichen die gemeinhin "Worte" genannt werden auch gemäß dieser komischen Regeln die sich "Deutsch" nennt zu interpretieren, oder ob nur ein vorher zufällig bestimmter Kommentar abgesetzt wird unabhängig davon was tatsächlich formuliert wurde.

Also, zum besseren Verständnis nochmal, diesmal mit entsprechender - und hoffentlich ausreichender - Kenntlichmachung:


			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort *wäre* eine Beschränkung der maximal erreichbaren Spielspaßwertung nach der Spieldauer. *Zum Beispiel:* [...]





			
				der-jan am 11.10.2008 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

>


Ja, genau das.


----------



## der-jan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, zum besseren Verständnis nochmal, diesmal mit entsprechender - und hoffentlich ausreichender - Kenntlichmachung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wolltest Du kenntlich machen? Du verwendest die Worte "wäre" und "Beispiel" und ich bezeichne deshalb deine Ausführung als "Idee" (und beurteile diese Idee  , was Dir scheinbar nicht paßt    ) . Find da keinen Formfehler.


----------



## Boesor (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Commanderandy am 11.10.2008 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @PCGames: In der nächsten PCG-Ausgabe solltet ihr auf die, so meine ich, begründete Kritik eingehen und die von meinen Vorrednern und mir aufgeführten Punkte in zukünftigen Tests berücksichtigen - andernfalls ist es möglich, dass sich Leser der PCG und User der Website abwenden.



Da hat aber einer eine hohe Meinung seiner Thesen.
ich persönlich halte ja eine Verquickung von Spielspaß und Spielzeit für Blödsinn, das wäre nur innerhalb eines genres annähernd machbar (und da wird es im Fließtext in aller regel ziemlich deutlich erwähnt)

Das ganze zu einer (anscheinend für viele existenziell wichtigen) Zahl zusammenzupressen dürfte kaum möglich sein, schon gar nicht genreübergreifend.


----------



## Commanderandy (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Da hat aber einer eine hohe Meinung seiner Thesen.
ich persönlich halte ja eine Verquickung von Spielspaß und Spielzeit für Blödsinn, das wäre nur innerhalb eines genres annähernd machbar (und da wird es im Fließtext in aller regel ziemlich deutlich erwähnt)

Das ganze zu einer (anscheinend für viele existenziell wichtigen) Zahl zusammenzupressen dürfte kaum möglich sein, schon gar nicht genreübergreifend.

@Boesor
Vielleicht sollte man anstatt einer "Spielspass-Wertung" lieber eine "Bewertung" abgeben, in der neben anderen elementaren Faktoren das Kriterium "Spieldauer" mit einfließt. Das wäre mit Sicherheit ein Fortschritt im Bewertungssystem.

Ach und übrigens, du solltest dir über deinen Prolog Gedanken machen-so weit hergeholt ist das, was ich geschrieben hab' nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie du es empfindest, doch ich bin der Meinung, dass bei vielen Bewertungen immer mehr die Objektivität verloren geht.

Hicks!


----------



## N-o-x (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort wäre eine Beschränkung der maximal erreichbaren Spielspaßwertung nach der Spieldauer. Zum Beispiel:
> 
> bis 5h - max 70%
> bis 10h - max 75%
> ...


Bringt letztlich auch nur die bekannten Probleme mit sich.

Wie fließt der Wiederspielwert in dieses Schema mit ein? Es gibt Spiele, die hab ich nach 10 Stunden durch, fange aber direkt nochmal von vorn an. Dann gibt es Spiele, für die benötige ich 15 Stunden, bin aber am Ende froh endlich durch zu sein und werde das Game nie wieder anrühren. Sprich du hast das selbe Problem mit der Subjektivität. Einige Leute haben Assassins Creed schon 5 mal durchgespielt und finden's immernoch toll. Ich hab in Abschnitt 4 aufgegeben, zu monoton. 

Wie lange macht das Spiel nun Spaß? 4 Stunden oder 5 mal die gesamte Spielzeit lang?

Für viele Multiplayerspiele mit repetitivem Gameplay wäre das System garnicht anwendbar und MMORPGs würden alle 100% bekommen. Man müsste also für jedes Genre eigene Standards schaffen. Das führt zu nicht angemessenen Ergebnissen, wenn man z.B. sagt, ein Shooter muss mindestens 15 Stunden Spieldauer haben um über 80% zu kommen. Was ist dann mit Spielen, die wie Warhead nur 29 Euro kosten? 

Auf den Punkt gebracht: Es gibt unzählige Faktoren, die den Spielspaß beeinflussen, dass man dem nur schwer mit einem standardisierten Verfahren gerecht werden könnte. Ich kenne z.B. nur wenige, denen Max Payne 2 mit seinen 8 Stunden zu kurz für den Preis war. Einfach weil's die Story/Inszenierung dermaßen rausgehauen hat.


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 12.10.2008 03:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 11.10.2008 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also erstmal kenne ich absolut niemanden der assassins creed 5 mal durchgezockt hätte,dafür gibt es einfach zuviel wirklich gute spiele um sich so lange an so nem schrott aufzuhalten.aber das games is wieder ein schönes beispiel,mmn nich mehr wie 70% wert.es hatt zwar wunderschöne grafik (siehe crysis)aber das spiel is einfach mist und fliegt nach 2-3 langweiligen std in die ecke.keine story kein spielspaß nix,nur grafik halt.und warum kann man bitte nich neue standards setzten zb bei shootern ab 15std und rollenspielen ab 60 meinetwegen...ein berwertungsbonus sollte da schon drin sein und wenns halt nur 3-4% sind


----------



## Cowboy28 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Wie ich bereits sagte, 79% sind aufgrund der Bugs ok, und einer fehlerfreien Version 85% zu geben ist auch ok, allerdings kann ich persönlich unter anderem den Kritikpunkt der langen Laufwege gar nicht nachvollziehen.. Die Welt ist super liebevoll designt, es gibt Unmengen an Gegnern, Kisten zum plündern, Dungeons... Langeweile? No Way! 

Hallo, wo wäre der Sinn wenn ich mich immer hübsch von A nach B teleportiere, in 4 Stunden durch bin und wenn wer fragt "Sag mal, warst du auch in diesem Dorf wo man die verrückte Quest XYZ bekommt?" "Neee, ich bin nur schnell durch, und hab das Spiel dann deinstalliert..."  

Ich hasse Spiele mit "Schlauchdesign", also wo man nur auf einem fest vorgegebenen Weg laufen kann. Ist immer das selbe, und man hat alles sehr schnell gesehen und erlebt. Bei Sacred 2 wird dagegen der Entdeckerdrang geweckt, weil man eben die Freiheiten hat. Wenn man schneller sein will nimmt man sich ein Pferd/Special Mount, oder nutzt die Portale die es gibt. Wenn eine grosse freie Welt also ein Kritikpunkt ist, weil man ja soooooo weit laufen muss, und schöne kurze Schlauchwege, wo man sich auch nicht verlaufen kann, zu einer besseren Bewertung führen, dann kaufe ich bald keine RPG´s mehr...

Diablo 3 wird auf jeden Fall wenn es erscheint über 90% bekommen, weil sonst der Tester auf dem Scheiterhaufen landet. Denke mal Felix Schütz wird das Spiel dann testen, und so wie er davon schwärmt wird es sicher die 90%+ geben. Da kommt trotz aller Objektivität halt eben der "Fan-Faktor" dazu, ein Spieletester ist auch nur ein Mensch. Aber der Spott und die Häme die man als Sacred-Fan dann wieder ertragen muss ("Hähä, Diablo 3 ist viel besser bewertet worden als das doofe Sacred 2, hihi!") macht mich jetzt schon traurig. Eine vergleichsweise kleine Truppe aus Gütersloh stemmt sich gegen einen übermächtigen Goliath aus den USA, und entwickelt mit Herzblut, zum großen Teil meisterhaftem Design, frischen Ideen abseits des "Diablo Way of H&S Gaming" ein geniales ARPG, das in der Presse jetzt schon als Verlierer feststeht... Ist traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Jaramo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finds lustig. Wirklich. Da wird bei früheren verbugten Spielen lauthals aufgeschrien: "Wie könnt ihr das machen! Das MUSS doch zur Abwertung führen! Verpasst den Publishern/Entwicklern einen Denkzettel, die sollen keine Betas rausbringen, sondern fertige Software!"
Die Redaktuere scheinen sich diese Schreie angehört zu haben und werten wegen Bugs ab. Um etwa 5% - meiner Meinung nach gut vertretbar. Sofort kommen aus ihren Löchern Leute gekrochen, die sich beschweren: "Hey, das macht doch trotz Bugs Spaß! Und ich hab kaum welche! Gebt dem Spiel 90%, los! Der Spielspaß ist wichtig, nicht die Bugs!"
Bin ich froh, dass ich es nicht 10.000 Leuten auf einmal recht machen muss...


----------



## der-jan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cowboy28 am 12.10.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich bereits sagte, 79% sind aufgrund der Bugs ok, und einer fehlerfreien Version 85% zu geben ist auch ok, allerdings kann ich persönlich unter anderem den Kritikpunkt der langen Laufwege gar nicht nachvollziehen.. Die Welt ist super liebevoll designt, es gibt Unmengen an Gegnern, Kisten zum plündern, Dungeons... Langeweile? No Way!
> 
> Hallo, wo wäre der Sinn wenn ich mich immer hübsch von A nach B teleportiere, in 4 Stunden durch bin und wenn wer fragt "Sag mal, warst du auch in diesem Dorf wo man die verrückte Quest XYZ bekommt?" "Neee, ich bin nur schnell durch, und hab das Spiel dann deinstalliert..."



also meist wird ja der punkt lange laufwege gebracht, wenns ums backtracking geht, also zurücklaufen um inventarinhalt beim händler zu veräußern, oder wenns bei ner bring gegenstand x quest halt das zurücklaufen durch schon bekannte spielwelt zu lange dauert

was du schreibst bezieht sich ja aufs durchrushen beim ersten mal durch die spielwelt laufen, glaube nicht, daß sowas im pcg test kritisiert wurde und egal wie liebevoll ne spielwelt designt wurde, wenn man gleiche wege mehrmals laufen muss, dann wirds immer über kurz oder lang öde


----------



## Versus (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 11.10.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> @Versus: Sacred 2 mit Crysis zu vergleichen, das ist als würdest du Jacky Cola mit Kaffee vergleichen - nicht unbedingt logisch
> Ich persönlich genieße beides, das eine morgens, das andere abends



Ist mir schon klar, hab hier nur meinen Frust über die Warhead Wertung auch noch ausgelassen, da für mich Sacred  2 und Warhead einfach die schlimmsten Fehlwertungen der letzten Monate bekommen haben.^^

Vor allem zählt PCG bei Warhead auch ziemlich viele Kritikpunkte auf und es bekommt trotzdem so eine hohe Wertung...


----------



## Tschoppo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Action-ollenspieler hach wie herrlich


----------



## Horschti001 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Lol viele Abstürze. Sorry aber ihr solltet mal eure Rechner pflegen. Mein System läuft seit einem Jahr und ich habe nicht einen Crash bei Sacred2. Und die allergrößte Frechheit ist ja den Workaround zur Tastenbelegung ohne Quellenangabe einfach als den eigenen auszugeben. Der stammt nämlich Original von einem Moderator des offiziellen Forums Ganz mies Herr Redakteur. 
Und ich finde es herrlich, dass immer der kleine Teil der User mit Problemen als Maßstab für Bewertungen genommen wird. Es gibt in meinem Freundeskreis mindestens 20 Leute, die Sacred2 wie ich absturzfrei spielen können. Aber diese werden ja als Lügner abgetan und unter den Tisch gekehrt.


----------



## Versus (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cowboy28 am 12.10.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo 3 wird auf jeden Fall wenn es erscheint über 90% bekommen, weil sonst der Tester auf dem Scheiterhaufen landet. Denke mal Felix Schütz wird das Spiel dann testen, und so wie er davon schwärmt wird es sicher die 90%+ geben. Da kommt trotz aller Objektivität halt eben der "Fan-Faktor" dazu, ein Spieletester ist auch nur ein Mensch. Aber der Spott und die Häme die man als Sacred-Fan dann wieder ertragen muss ("Hähä, Diablo 3 ist viel besser bewertet worden als das doofe Sacred 2, hihi!") macht mich jetzt schon traurig. Eine vergleichsweise kleine Truppe aus Gütersloh stemmt sich gegen einen übermächtigen Goliath aus den USA, und entwickelt mit Herzblut, zum großen Teil meisterhaftem Design, frischen Ideen abseits des "Diablo Way of H&S Gaming" ein geniales ARPG, das in der Presse jetzt schon als Verlierer feststeht... Ist traurig, aber wahr.



da kann ich nur zustimmen...

Sacred 2 ist so ein tolles Spiel geworden mit einer sehr großen, detailverliebten und schönen Welt und alles was PCG dazu zu sagen hat, ist dass die Laufwege zu lang sind....

Bezüglich der Story, kann man doch nur sagen, dass kein ARPG eine richtig gute und packende Story hat. Auch nicht Diablo 2! Fairerweise sollte man sagen, dass die Story in D2 zwar meistens den roten Faden behält, dafür ist das Game aber schon recht linear.


----------



## der-jan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Versus am 12.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der Story, kann man doch nur sagen, dass kein ARPG eine richtig gute und packende Story hat. Auch nicht Diablo 2! Fairerweise sollte man sagen, dass die Story in D2 zwar meistens den roten Faden behält, dafür ist das Game aber schon recht linear.


Es ist aber nicht zu bestreiten, daß die Diablo 2 Zwischensequenzen das große Plus sind, egal ob nun viel oder wenig Story im Spiel erzählt wurde, beim ersten Durchspielen war es auf jeden ´Fall packend, war es ungeheuer motivierend den jeweiligen Akt abzuschließen, den Zwischengegner zu besiegen um die neue Zwischensequenz sehen zu können. Damit hängt D2 immer noch jedes andere H&S Spiel mit Leichtigkeit ab


			
				Cowboy28 am 12.10.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo 3 wird auf jeden Fall wenn es erscheint über 90% bekommen, weil sonst der Tester auf dem Scheiterhaufen landet. Denke mal Felix Schütz wird das Spiel dann testen, und so wie er davon schwärmt wird es sicher die 90%+ geben. Da kommt trotz aller Objektivität halt eben der "Fan-Faktor" dazu, ein Spieletester ist auch nur ein Mensch. Aber der Spott und die Häme die man als Sacred-Fan dann wieder ertragen muss ("Hähä, Diablo 3 ist viel besser bewertet worden als das doofe Sacred 2, hihi!") macht mich jetzt schon traurig. Eine vergleichsweise kleine Truppe aus Gütersloh stemmt sich gegen einen übermächtigen Goliath aus den USA, und entwickelt mit Herzblut, zum großen Teil meisterhaftem Design, frischen Ideen abseits des "Diablo Way of H&S Gaming" ein geniales ARPG, das in der Presse jetzt schon als Verlierer feststeht... Ist traurig, aber wahr.


Diablo 3 wird bestimmt ein 90iger werden und falls es nicht mit vielen Bugs released wird, dann wird es Landauf Landab so gut wie nur Zustimmung zu solche hohen Wertungen geben, das ist so gut wie sicher.   

Deine Bildhafte Sprache bezüglich "kleiner Trupp aus Gütersloh stemmt sichgegen übermächtigen Goliath" find ich aber stark übertrieben.   Nie und nimmer haben die Jungs und Mädel gegen das Blizzard Werk anstinken wollen, ich glaube eher man freute sich in Gütersloh über die Diablo 3 Ankündigung, weil so das Hack& Slay Genre zeitnah zur Sacred 2 Veröffentlichung wirklich groß im öffentlichen Interesse wieder war.
Und ich glaube auch, daß man es in Gütersloh verkraften wird, wenn in 2-3 Jahren, wenn Diablo 3 rauskommt, die mehrheitliche Meinung vorherrscht, daß halt D3 "besser" als Sacred 2 ist. 
Was bei Ascaron aber für lange Gesichter sorgen wird, ist, daß man die Chance nicht genutzt hat * jetzt * als Zwischenzeitlicher Sieger dazustehen, ein Produkt zu liefern, wo all die Leute, die jetzt schon auf Diablo 3 warten "zur Überbrückung" zugreifen...
Und das hat man ganz allein verbaselt, hätte es einen Release wie letztens bei Drakensang gegeben, wo überall nur Lob für die Releaseversion kam... aber so


----------



## Boesor (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Commanderandy am 12.10.2008 03:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und übrigens, du solltest dir über deinen Prolog Gedanken machen-so weit hergeholt ist das, was ich geschrieben hab' nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie du es empfindest, doch ich bin der Meinung, dass bei vielen Bewertungen immer mehr die Objektivität verloren geht.
> 
> Hicks!



Natürlich, einfach weil etwas wie Spielspaß nicht objektiv messbar ist.
Ich persönlich hatte aktuell mit Emergency 4 soviel Spaß und es hat in der PCG nur 65% bekommen, vermutlich liegt das daran, dass mich so ein rettungskram einfach immer schon sehr viel mehr fasziniert hat,als es vielleicht beim Tester der Fall war.

Wichtig ist nicht die Zahl, wichtig ist der text!


----------



## N-o-x (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> also erstmal kenne ich absolut niemanden der assassins creed 5 mal durchgezockt hätte,dafür gibt es einfach zuviel wirklich gute spiele um sich so lange an so nem schrott aufzuhalten.aber das games is wieder ein schönes beispiel,mmn nich mehr wie 70% wert.es hatt zwar wunderschöne grafik (siehe crysis)aber das spiel is einfach mist und fliegt nach 2-3 langweiligen std in die ecke.keine story kein spielspaß nix,nur grafik halt.


Das hast du's doch. Komplett subjektiv... wie ich sagte.
Assassins Creed=Schrott ... sagst DU
Crysis= kein Spielspaß, nur Grafik ... sagst DU

Ich z.B. kann mich spätestens ab Crysis überhaupt nicht mit deiner Einschätzung identifizieren und würde deshalb eine Menge deiner Wertungen wahrscheinlich komplett unangemessen finden.



> und warum kann man bitte nich neue standards setzten zb bei shootern ab 15std und rollenspielen ab 60 meinetwegen...ein berwertungsbonus sollte da schon drin sein und wenns halt nur 3-4% sind


Weil dieser Standard nur für die Gruppe der Spieler interessant ist, die in einem Shooter 15 Stunden Gameplay über alles andere stellen.

Es gab mal ne Zeit, da waren Spiele billiger herzustellen, aber im Laden gleich teuer, hatten keine Savegames und waren in 2-4 Stunden durchzuspielen. Aber diese Spiele haben wir damals 10 mal von Anfang bis Ende durchgespielt, ohne dass sie langweilig wurden. Und ich spiele sie heute teils noch lieber, als z.B. Bioshock. Das wären heute also alles 60% Kandidaten, nur wegen der Spielzeit? Halte ich für nicht vertretbar.


----------



## SpyFoxy (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

ist nun sacred 2 gut oder nicht xD ?


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 12.10.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab ja auch gesagt das spiele nicht nur wegen der spielzeit ne hohe wertung bekommen sollte,,und du willst mir jetzt erlich sagen das dich zb crysis mehr als bioshock fasziniert hatt,,naja,ich will da nichmal mehr von geschmack reden...mag sein das crysis irgendwo auch spaß gemacht hatt.es hatt mich allerdings zu keiner zeit irgendwie in den bann ziehn können den ich von anfang an bei bioshock hatte,,,ich weiß auch garnich wie ihr heute noch das ganze alte zeug zocken könnt,ich hab letztens mal zum gucken sacred1 installiert,da is mir schon grafisch das kalte grausen gekommen.das hatt keine 2 min auf meiner platte überlebt.und was macht an assassins creed spaß?immer die selbe vorgehnsweise immer der selbe ablauf überhaupt nicht motivierend..


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SpyFoxy am 12.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ist nun sacred 2 gut oder nicht xD ?




ja ist es,bei mir läuft es auch super ohne einen fehler,nicht einen absturz hatt ich


----------



## Horschti001 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SpyFoxy am 12.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ist nun sacred 2 gut oder nicht xD ?



Mir machts Spaß und ich spiele im closed HC.

Und um nochmal auf D3 zurückzukommen ich warte auf die Ernüchterung wenns B-Net was kosten wird und alle jaulen, weil der LAN Modus wegrationalisiert wurde. Dann sitz ich da und warte auf die Flames. 
Ups ne die kommen ja gar nicht. 
Wenn "Gott" ein Spiel rausbringt MUSS ich ja dumm alles hinnehmen.   Wenn ich nur einen Absturz oder Bug bei D3 finde, dann will ich auch, dass es keine 90 % bekommt. Wenn man schon bewertet, dann alle gleich und ohne Blizzard Brille und sondersuperduperstatusbonus.


----------



## Kandinata (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 12.10.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SpyFoxy am 12.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben es zu Dritt gespielt und das war doch eine nette Erfahrung:

Ich hatte absolut keine Problem... nagut, nur die Grafikeinstellung haben auf Medium ohne Antilising geruckelt  während es auf Hoch mit Antilising flüssig lief und bei Wettereffekten wurde es unspielbar... aber mehr war eigentlich nicht   

Rechner 2 hatte alle Stunde angefangen plötzlich zu Ruckeln und ist in einer 50/50 Chance abgestürzt oder sauber weitergelaufen... Oder direkt abgestürzt, naja   

Rechner 3 hat im laufe des Spieles nach und nach die Texturen verloren, angefangen von Brücken, über Leute bei denen man nurnoch die Köpfe sah und Gegner die völlig unsichtbar wurden... bis hin zu einem direkten Warp unter die Textur, oder aber, wie Rechner 2, in sofortigem Absturz   

Man hat sich arrangiert mit allen 2 Stündigen neustarten der Sessions und vielem Speichern... Im Gegensatz zu anderen spielen hat es aber trotzdem Spaß bereitet 

Trotzdem, das sind schwere Bugs dir hier auftreten und nicht jeder kann sich darauf einstellen und trotzdem das Spiel spielen, daher sind auch dementsprechende Abwertungen durchaus gerechtfertigt...


----------



## TheChicky (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Horschti001 am 12.10.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SpyFoxy am 12.10.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer dieses Gegackere über ungelegte Eier. Manche Leute haben echt ein Problem mit ihrer Blizzard-Paranoia.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist sicher richtig, dass wg. des enormen Hypes es fast schon ausgeschlossen zu sein scheint, dass D 3 keine 90 % bekommt. Dennoch - ich hoffe, dass der Tester (wahrscheinlich Felix Schütz) sich auch von seiner eigenen Verliebtheit in D 2/3 freimachen kann und weitgehend objektiv bewertet. Objektiv zu sein heißt, nicht nur die eigene Perspektive als die maßgebende anzusehen, sondern auch die anderer hinzuzuziehen und damit auch andere Kritikpunkte gelten zu lassen (mit der gebührenden Gewichtung).

zu Sacred 2: 79 % ist eine gerade noch gute, wohl vertretbare Wertung zu Sacred 2. Dennoch denke ich, dass es besser gelungen ist als Silverfall und Hellgate London und deswegen sicher noch den einen oder anderen Prozentpunkt mehr verdient hätte. Aber das ist Herumkritteln an Kleinigkeiten.

PCG ist in letzter Zeit bei Bugs zunehmend sensibler geworden - gut und weiter so !


----------



## Vordack (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Komisch, ich mag Action-RPGs, allerdings fand ich Sacred 1 blöd und Sacred 2, nach dem anspielen der Demo, find ich einfach nur öde.

Da bleib ich bei Warhammer Online und unterbreche dann mal kurz wenn D3 rauskommt 

Die Demo (Sacred 2) habe ich übrigens ca. ne Stunde gespielt, ohne merkbare Bugs.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich das Sacred 2 Sonderheft gekauft und dort ist auch eine Art "Test" im Heft.

Eindruck: Sehr gut.

So, als negativ Punkte wurden u.a. Bugs aufgeführt, die nach meiner Meinung mit dem Day-One Patch größtenteils (!) behoben wurden.

Der tatsächliche Test hier auf der Internetseite gibt eine 79% als Spielspasswertung aus.

Also 79% sind für mich kein "sehr gut" ... und ich habe Sacred 2 seit Releasetag. Ich bin jetzt vllt. nicht so der Hardcorezocker, aber die ersten zwei Tage haben wir es im LAN Coop gespielt -> keine großartigen Fehler. Ein Quest lies sich nicht lösen, was aber unsere Schuld war, und es gab einige Fehler in den Sterbeanimationen, soll heißen: die Figuren blieben stehen und fielen nicht um.

Ich spiele es im Moment im Singleplayer und auch hier kann ich nur sagen, dass ich hab und zu besagten Sterbe'bug' habe. 

Also die 79% der PCG sind mir, vorallem im Hinblick auf den "Test" im Sonderhaft wirklich schleierhaft und ich frag mich, ob man nicht bestimmte Spiele / Genres mit zweierlei Maß misst.


----------



## threepwood1980 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 12.10.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer dieses Gegackere über ungelegte Eier. Manche Leute haben echt ein Problem mit ihrer Blizzard-Paranoia.



Blizzard-Paranoia? Wohl kaum. Ich denke, viele hier mögen wie ich Warcraft, Starcraft, Diablo und Co., sind allerdings vom vorbehaltlosen Hype um D3, das ja "sowieso alles wegrocken wird", genervt. Was mich ärgert ist, dass der Tester Felix Schütz selbst in diese Kerbe zu schlagen scheint, anders kann ich mir den Kommentar im Fazit "Sacred 2 ist (zumindest bis zum Release von Diablo 3) die erste Wahl für Action-Rollenspieler" nicht erklären. 

Von Diablo 3 ist bisher, abgesehen von ein paar Trailern, nix weiter zu sehen, wann es rauskommt, steht in den Sternen und wie gut es wird sowieso. Sacred 2 ist JETZT da, stellt sich JETZT der Kritik und den Käufern und beweist meiner Meinung nach, dass es ein großartiges Spiel geworden ist. Ich spiele es seit dem 4. Oktober so oft es geht; ein paar kleinere Bugs in der Spielwelt sind mir zwar auch aufgefallen, aber nichts daran ist bisher gravierend oder "irre nervig" - Abstürze haben wir Gott sei Dank nur beim Verlassen des Spiels dann und wann mal.

Ansonsten läuft S2 besser als viele derzeit zu kaufende Spiele und wenn ich mir die ursprüngliche Wertung des desolaten Gothic 3 (88  oder des unspielbaren Vampire Bloodlines ansehe, verstehe ich die 79% für S2 wirklich nicht und finde sie zum zweiten Mal nach Drakensang deutlich zu niedrig. Übrigens hatte eben jenes Vampir-Spiel in der Kaufversion derart viele Fehler, dass es unspielbar war (u.a. fiesen Plotstopper) und hat dennoch hohe Wertungen abgeräumt - wo sind hier die Relationen?! Die Klagen der buggeplagten Käufer werden im offziellen Forum vom Entwickler gehört und vielen wird auch geantwortet und Abhilfe geschaffen. Bei anderen Spielen wartet man bis heute auf vernünftig spielbare Ergebnisse.

Mein Dank jedenfalls geht an Ascaron, sie haben ein wirklich famoses Spiel rausgebracht und ich freue mich, dass ich es gleich nach Release gekauft habe.


----------



## petewolf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

moinsen,

erstmal danke an die vielen leute die sich hier aeussern. ich lese immer gerne die ganzen beitraege. 

zum thema. ich war sehr uebberrascht ueber 79%. wenn man den bericht der vorigen ausgabe, ohne wertung, zu grunde legt, koennte man den eindruck bekommen, es wird ueber zwei unterschiedliche spiele berichtet.

ok. aufgrund der vielen positiven aeusserungen habe ich dennoch entschieden, das spiel zu kaufen. hab allerdings noch eine mehrteilige frage bezueglich der kampange.

es war doch immer die rede von licht und dunkel, also zwei moeglichkeiten die geschichte zu erleben. wie gross ist der unterschied?? also in bezug auf wiederspielbarkeit?? und sind die charakterklassen auf bestimmte seiten begrenzt?also kann man mit dem inquisitor auch die gute kampange spielen? bzw. mit der seraphim auch schoen boese sein??
und wie wirkt sich das dann auf den koop bereich aus. wenn ich einen 'dunklen' weg eingeschlagen hab, und mein mitstreiter den des lichts?

danke fuer aufloesung.

gruesse


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				petewolf am 13.10.2008 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> also kann man mit dem inquisitor auch die gute kampange spielen? bzw. mit der seraphim auch schoen boese sein??


Nein, geht beides nicht. Genau diese zwei Klassen sind "fest" ... die anderen können wahlweise hell oder dunkel spielen.



> und wie wirkt sich das dann auf den koop bereich aus. wenn ich einen 'dunklen' weg eingeschlagen hab, und mein mitstreiter den des lichts?


Geht nicht. Leute, die einen Char mit dunkler Kampagne haben findet z.B. kein Spiel im Netzwerk und können dem Spiel von einem hellen Charakter nicht joinen.

D.h. alle dunkle oder alle helle Kampagne spielen.

( Bis wir das rausgefunden haben auf unserer LAN vergingen einige ... Minuten.  )


----------



## PCG_Vader (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				threepwood1980 am 13.10.2008 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Diablo 3 ist bisher, abgesehen von ein paar Trailern, nix weiter zu sehen, wann es rauskommt, steht in den Sternen und wie gut es wird sowieso. Sacred 2 ist JETZT da, stellt sich JETZT der Kritik und den Käufern und beweist meiner Meinung nach, dass es ein großartiges Spiel geworden ist.



Aktuelle News lesen - Herr Schütz zockte bereits D3 

Ich halte den Hype um Diablo zwar auch für völlig übertreiben, allerdings muss man unterm Strich auch sagen: Wenn Blizzard ein Game rausbringt, dann hat das mehr als nur Hand und Fuß - dementsprechend wird die 90+ da vermutlich auch ohne Fanbonus stehen.

Die Abwertung zum Thema Bugs entstand nicht nur aufgrund meckernder Käufer in Foren - der Tester hatte selbst Abstürze im viertel Stunden-Takt und verschwindende Endegegner und Brücken etc.
Der Test im Sonderheft beruht wie auch der Vorabtest in der aktuellen Ausgabe auf der Betaversion, die erstaunlich fehlerfrei lief - diese Version hätte vermutlich ein knappes "sehr gut" bekommen, wären die Bugs wie versprochen draußen, Sacred 2 könnte sich aktuell mit einem Silberaward schmücken!

Also sehts doch einfach so wie es ist: Dort, wo es bugfrei läuft, ist Sacred 2 eine 85/86 - dort wo es abstürzt und hakt, da ist es eben nur eine 79 und jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob er frustresistent genug ist, um Abstürze und dadurch entstehende Item/Levelverluste zu tolerieren.


----------



## petewolf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

hey rabowke. das war ja fix.

wie untershiedlich sind denn die seiten. 

kann jemand sagen wie genau sich das auf die charakterentwicklung auswirkt? oder ist es eine reine storysache?


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 13.10.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Also sehts doch einfach so wie es ist: Dort, wo es bugfrei läuft, ist Sacred 2 eine 85/86 - dort wo es abstürzt und hakt, da ist es eben nur eine 79 und jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob er frustresistent genug ist, um Abstürze und dadurch entstehende Item/Levelverluste zu tolerieren.


 :-o   
Ist das jetzt euer / dein ernst? Damit wäre wohl Sacred 2 das einzige (!) Spiel was für technische Problemen auf einzelnen Rechner dermaßen abgestraft wird.

Gibt es eigentlich vergleichbares? 

Also manchmal fehlen selbst mir die Worte ... und das will was bedeuten.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				petewolf am 13.10.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hey rabowke. das war ja fix.


Gerne doch ...



> wie untershiedlich sind denn die seiten.


Soweit ich das weiß, wir haben lediglich die helle Kampagne gespielt und ich spiel nun die dunkle im Singeplayer, sind ca. 90% der Quests für beide Seiten gleich, lediglich einige Questgeber sind entweder nur als 'Guter' oder halt als 'Böser' ansprechbar.



> kann jemand sagen wie genau sich das auf die charakterentwicklung auswirkt? oder ist es eine reine storysache?


Das ist eine reine Storysache. Denn die Fähigkeiten sind ja z.B. immer gleich, egal ob nun dunkle oder helle Seite. Lediglich die Gottheiten, sprich dein "Superspruch" variiert je nach Gott.

Also ich denke nicht, dass man hier großartig von Unterschieden sprechen kann.

Ich hab mich schlussendlich für den Inquisitor entscheiden, weil er zum einen die Synchronstimme von Spinner ( Data aus Star Trek  ) hat und auch so recht 'cool' rüber kommt.


----------



## Diamanthai (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 13.10.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abwertung zum Thema Bugs entstand nicht nur aufgrund meckernder Käufer in Foren - der Tester hatte selbst Abstürze im viertel Stunden-Takt und verschwindende Endegegner und Brücken etc.
> [...]
> Also sehts doch einfach so wie es ist: Dort, wo es bugfrei läuft, ist Sacred 2 eine 85/86 - dort wo es abstürzt und hakt, da ist es eben nur eine 79 und jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob er frustresistent genug ist, um Abstürze und dadurch entstehende Item/Levelverluste zu tolerieren.



Zum letzten Satz:
Amen. Aber es gibt immer noch die Taste F9 (Schnellspeichern) und schon hält sich das Ganze in Grenzen. Hab gestern abend nen Kumpel Inquisitor bei mir zocken lasen, der hat knapp 3h ohne Probleme gezockt. Dann will ich ihm meinen Tempelwächter zeigen und nach 10 Minuten ein Absturz, komischerweise an ner Stelle, an der es mich vorher auch schon rausgehauen hat. Neu geladen, kurz vorher gespeichert und alles ging.
Komischerweise hab ich immer einen Absturz, wenn Ich aus dem Hauptmenü rauswill   

Ich spiel jetzt knapp 10h und hatte vielleicht 5 Abstürze.

Ich find die Wertung auch zu nieder, aber hey, das ist die Sache der PCG.

P.S.: Mein Kumpel sucht schon krampfhaft nach nem neuen Rechner für S2


----------



## petewolf (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Zitat: (Original von Daffy-Vader am 13.10.2008 10:57)
Also sehts doch einfach so wie es ist: Dort, wo es bugfrei läuft, ist Sacred 2 eine 85/86 - dort wo es abstürzt und hakt, da ist es eben nur eine 79 und jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob er frustresistent genug ist, um Abstürze und dadurch entstehende Item/Levelverluste zu tolerieren. 


aus deinen vorangegangenen post konnte ich herauslesen, das du ein praktikum bei der pc-games absolvierst. ? :??

koenntest du bitte deinen entsprechenden redakteur davon in kenntnis setzen, welche aussagen du hier triffst. soll man dass jetzt als neues bewertungssystem erachten? ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass dies von irgendjemanden abgesegnet wird/wurde.
man will ja schliesslich nicht, dass du aerger bekommst.

ps. das ist ja mal ehrlich.


----------



## PCG_Vader (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 13.10.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Daffy-Vader am 13.10.2008 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einzelne Rechner? Gugg dich in den Foren um, da wimmelt es von bug/absturz-geplagten Käufern - und selbst die, die Sacred 2 gut finden, müssen zugeben: Die Bugs und Abstürze sind da, sie stören halt manche mehr und manche weniger!

Und ihr müsst euch mal überlegen, in welcher Situation sich der wertende Redakteur hier befindet: Noch heute bekommt er Schelte für Tests wie den von Gothic 3, wo Bugs und Abstürze kaum/gar nicht abgewertet wurden. Und jetzt, jetzt wird ein Spiel für massive Bugs und Abstürze bestraft, dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß! Entscheidet euch doch mal, was ihr wollt - sollen Bugs bewertet werden oder sollen wir uns drauf verlassen "Der Entwickler fixt das in den nächsten Wochen, das wird schon!"?

Abgesehn davon ist Sacred 2 nicht das einzige Spiel - nachdem die Bugdebakel sich gemehrt haben wurden schon mehr als genug Spiele davor für Bugs abgestraft, von The Witcher über X3 bis Stalker Clear Sky. Ihr tut gerade so, als wäre Sacred 2 ein Einzelfall, der ungerecht behandelt wird - dem ist nicht so, Sacred 2 wird mit dem selben Maß gemessen wie alle Games!
Dieses Maß wurde durch die Mot-Kurve und das härtere bestrafen von extremer Bugseuche verschärft, deshalb sind Vergleiche mit Diablo 2 oder Gothic 3 schwer - aber das Maß ist für alle Titel das gleiche, egal ob Witcher oder Sacred 2. Und genauso würde auch Diablo 3 abgestraft, käme es verbuggt auf den Markt!


Natürlich sind das keine Wertungsphilosophien, sondern meine persönliche Meinung als begeisterter Gamer, der halt die Möglichkeit hat, ein bissl mehr zu erfahren als Otto Normal-Spieler und deshalb vielleicht auch Hintergründe darzulegen.

Und nochmal zu dem Satz oben: Der sagt nichts anderes als "Sacred 2 als Spiel ist eine mittlere 80 - Sacred 2 als Produkt, so wie es im Laden steht, ist aufgrund der Fehler und Abstürze eine 79. Wir müssen eine Kaufempfehlung für Produkte geben und die kann bei Sacred 2 halt aufgrund der Fehler nicht uneingeschränkt erteilt werden."


----------



## nonamenolife (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hab Sacred 2 zwar noch nicht gespielt bis jetzt, aber ich finde es in jedem Fall gut, wenn bei einem Spiel kräftig Wertungspunkte abgezogen werden, wenn es viele Bugs und Abstürze gibt!

Wie fehlerfrei ein Spiel ist, sollte in jedem Test ein Hauptkriterium sein!


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 13.10.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Einzelne Rechner? Gugg dich in den Foren um, da wimmelt es von bug/absturz-geplagten Käufern - und selbst die, die Sacred 2 gut finden, müssen zugeben: Die Bugs und Abstürze sind da, sie stören halt manche mehr und manche weniger!


Wobei hier wieder das alte Prinzip der Internetbeiträge greift.
Wer postet denn in solchen Foren? Nur Leute die Probleme haben ... jetzt müsste man, wenn man es gaaaaaanz genau nimmt, die Gesamtverkaufszahlen von Sacred 2 nehmen und die Leute, die Probleme posten einzeln auszählen und dazu in Relation setzen.



> Und jetzt, jetzt wird ein Spiel für massive Bugs und Abstürze bestraft, dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß!


Das ist ja das Problem ... es gibt Leute wo es keine Abstürze gibt und auch keine massiven Bugs. Punkt. 

Wir hatten auf der LAN am Releasetag fünf Rechner und keine Probleme im Multiplayer.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 13.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Daffy-Vader am 13.10.2008 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PCG_Vader (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 13.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei hier wieder das alte Prinzip der Internetbeiträge greift.
> Wer postet denn in solchen Foren? Nur Leute die Probleme haben ... jetzt müsste man, wenn man es gaaaaaanz genau nimmt, die Gesamtverkaufszahlen von Sacred 2 nehmen und die Leute, die Probleme posten einzeln auszählen und dazu in Relation setzen.
> 
> Das ist ja das Problem ... es gibt Leute wo es keine Abstürze gibt und auch keine massiven Bugs. Punkt.
> Wir hatten auf der LAN am Releasetag fünf Rechner und keine Probleme im Multiplayer.



Natürlich greift das alte Prinzip der Internetbeiträge - aber das sind ja keine 10 Nörgler, die alles posten, sondern in mehreren Foren hunderte User, die Vermutung liegt also mehr als nur nahe, das es ein flächendeckendes Problem ist - zumal wir selbst auf einem guten Rechner ja die selben Probleme feststellen mussten.

Und du kannst doch einem Spiele keine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung verpassen (und das wäre eine mittlere 80 auf jeden Fall!), wenn es bei einem Großteil der KÄufer technische Probleme hat. Und das sind ja keine Abstürze/Bugs der Marke "tritt nur bei Garaka xy mit Treiber z auf", sondern eine Masse an Abstürzen die auf den verschiedensten Systemen auftritt, also praktisch jeden treffen kann. Und selbst begeisterte Sacred 2-Spieler geben hier ja offen eine gewisse Menge an Bugs und Abstürzen zu.
Die einen sind halt tolerant und sagen "geht heute kaum noch anders, ist trotzdem ein geiles Spiel", die anderen sagen "es läuft null bei mir, so ein Rotz!" - man muss halt beide Seiten betrachten, da wir ja jeden beraten müssen - sowohl den Bugtoleranten mit Toprechner, als auch den empfindlichen Spieler mit nicht so aufgeräumter Platte  


Und um mal nen Vergleich zu bringen: Gothic 3 lief bei mir auch bombig, ich hatte in 200 Spielstunden keine 5 Abstürze und das obwohl ich nen recht schwachen und zugemüllten Rechner daheim stehen hab. Außerdem hat ich ne Menge Spaß mit dem Game, hab mich also damals in Anbetracht all der Gothic-Nörgler vermutlich ähnlich gefühlt, wie du jetzt


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

hatt jeman nun das selbe problem das er derbe performance schwierigkeiten egal auf welcher grafikstufe hatt,,,das is echt nervig....


----------



## ShiZon (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 13.10.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hatt jeman nun das selbe problem das er derbe performance schwierigkeiten egal auf welcher grafikstufe hatt,,,das is echt nervig....



Geh doch bitte mit dem Problem in den Sacred 2 Sammelthread, dafür ist er doch da.


----------



## headless-cripple (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich persönlich finde die Wertung gerechtfertigt. Ich habe das Spiel bei einem Freund angespielt (ca. 1 1/2 Stunden) und alleine da hat es das Spiel zu 3 Abstürzen gebracht und aus einem komplett unerkenntlichen Grund ist es manchmal, aus heiteren Himmel, zu starken rucklern gekommen, die nach ca. 30 Sekunden wieder aufhörten.

Also ist die Wertung, mMn komplett gerechtfertig. Grafik ist sehr gut gelungen, dafür gibts etliche Bugs. Schade, dass sich die Entwickler nicht etwas mehr Zeit gelassen haben.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo liebe Community 
und auch an Euch da drüben, liebe Freunde des viralen Marketings. 

Nachdem ich nun endlich von der BlizzCon zurück bin, kann ich eure Kommentare, euer (sehr willkommenes) Feedback, eure Zustimmung und eure Ablehnung endlich in Ruhe lesen. 

Vieles könnte ich jetzt dazu sagen. Warum ich beispielsweise glaube, dass Sacred 2 bei solchen Bugs keine Wertung im 80er-Bereich verdient hat. Warum im offiziellen Sacred2-Forum deutlich kritischer mit dem Spiel umgegangen wird als in diesem Thread hier. Warum ich davon überzeugt bin, dass Diablo 3 eines Tages das deutlich bessere Spiel sein wird (und ja: Ich habe Diablo 3 gespielt). Warum ich Sacred 2 nach wie vor für ein exzellentes Action-Rollenspiel halte. Warum ich froh bin, dass viele - wenn auch nicht alle - Leser verstehen, dass wir uns nach Gothic 3 wirklich bemüht haben, stärker auf die Problematik 'Bugs' einzugehen. 

Alles in allem fühle ich mich in meiner Wertung bestätigt - daran ändern auch einige recht dubios argumentierte Gegenmeinungen nichts, natürlich inklusive der Unterstellungen, ich sei inkompetent. Dies sind Dinge, die ich höchstens aufmerksam lese, aber sicherlich auch nicht mehr.

Drei Links möchte ich an dieser Stelle hervorheben: 

http://www.gamesvote.de/m,0102/pfid,1/gvid,108921/PC/Jetzt_bewerten/Sacred_2_Fallen_Angel/ _
Hier sieht man, was passiert, wenn einige Menschen (und sind die alle denn wirklich unparteiisch ...? Wer kann das schon sagen ...) völlig absurde Wertungen abgeben, die so rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben. Wertungen, von denen zumindest einige mutmaßlich zu reinen Werbezwecken abgegeben wurden._. 

http://critify.de/games/pc/17/sacred-2-fallen-angel/ _
Wo sind die ach so verdienten 90er-Wertungen, die einige der Leute hier in diesem Forum so aufgeregt fordern? Hat die deutsche Fachpresse vielleicht kollektiv ihre Kompetenz eingebüßt ...? _

http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=53298
_Wenn ich mir diesen Thread so durchlese ... sollten im Ascaron-Forum denn nicht die eingefleischen Sacred-Fans unterwegs sein? Wie komisch, dass ausgerechnet die meine Wertung für richtig halten ... _

Danke an alle, die sich so aktiv in dieser Diskussion beteiligen. 

Schöne Grüße! 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## SirVolkmar (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zabbl am 10.10.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, also so einen relativ ernüchternden Test hätte ich nicht erwartet. Nachdem ich die Demo spielte, war ich hellauf begeistert und hätte im Test tatsächlich eine mitte 80er Wertung erwartet. Hm, nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich das Spiel kaufen soll oder nicht? ...


Warte noch wie ich, in ein halbes Jahr wird es noch dauern bis alle Fehler behoben sind und nur dann kann man es kaufen.  Es ist dann auch Billiger als heute und der Kopierschutz ? vielleicht ist der dann auch nicht mehr da.


----------



## SirVolkmar (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn man ein Spiel Fast Fehler frei herausbringen will bin ich der Meinung das immer eine Spiel DEMO erzeugt wird  - wo jeder das Spiel auf seinen Rechner ausprobiert.
Nur dann kann man die Fehler sortieren und sie beheben und dazu sollte man sich auch Zeit lassen  z.b. wenigsten 1 Jahr.
Und mit den Ergebnissen von vielen Usern wird immer ein gutes Spiel erscheinen.


----------



## DragonBaron (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Zu den zuvor hier im Thread genannten Absturzproblemen im Singleplayer muss ich hier doch mal fairer Weise schreiben, dass ich mittlerweile auch den Eindruck erhalten habe, dass das keine Einzelfälle zu sein scheinen. Leider!

Siehe beispielsweise hier: http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=50232

Ich habe auch so einige Frustmomente hinter mir, finde das Spiel dennoch genial und habe sehr viel Spaß damit.

Meine generelle Wertungskritik bleibt bestehen. Einige Spiele sind hier meiner Meinung nach zu hoch bewertet und einige zu niedrig. (Nur mal so nebenbei angemerkt: WoW hat auch lange Laufwege und teilweise stupide Quests.)

Die Begründung für "...immer noch schlimm genug, um die eigentlich verdiente Wertung im mittleren 80er-Bereich abzugraben. Warum nicht höher?..." (Felix Schütz) teile ich nicht. Ich würde Sacred 2 immer noch ohne Bugs ne Wertung im 90er-Bereich geben. Die detailverliebte Welt, die innovativen Ideen, das Gameplay, die unterschiedlichen spielbaren Charaktere, die Szenarien und insbesondere der Humor haben es mir einfach angetan. Für mich ist das purer und langer Spielspaß.
*Sacred 2 hat aber Bugs und so ist eine Abwertung auch vollkommen gerechtfertigt.*
Sacred 2 hätte eine längere Entwicklungs- und Testzeit gut getan. Dennoch bin ich froh, dass ich es schon spielen kann.
Hoffentlich endet das nicht in einem Desaster wie bei Gothic 3.

Gruß
DragonBaron


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Leute, lasst doch mal G 3 aus dem Spiel/Thread (PCG ist ja ohnehin von 88 auf 81 % zurück gerudert); ab V 1.12. war es gut spielbar. Zudem ist es zumindest ein anderes Subgenre.

Mit weiteren ein bis zwei Patches schafft es auch Sacred 2 noch in den eigentlich verdienten 8x % - Bereich. Eine 9x % - Wertung verdient es allerdings nicht, hierzu müsste es schon nahezu perfekt sein; und dazu fehlt es an den entsprechenden Quests und der entsprechenden Story.


----------



## Gordred (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Habe jetzt mehr als 24 Stunden gespielt, mit regelmäßigen Abstürzen. Ich kann der Meinung von Herrn Schütz bezüglich der Wertung nur anschließen und möchte hiermit auch meinen  Neid bezüglich Diablo 3 zum ausdruck bringen.


----------



## adventurefreak123 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hasse Spieletests die aus der Pistole 
geschossen kommen wie z.B. bei Computer 
Bild Spiele die dieses Spiel auf Grund von zu 
wenig Spielpraxis überbewerten. Bravo. 

Ohne Witz Sacred 2 ist ein geiles Spiel habe 
inzwischen eine Dryade auf Stufe 67 also 
schon ein wenig Spielpraxis aber  es ist z.T. 
eine Quälerei. Abstürze. Abstürze. Abstürze. 

Nicht fertigzustellende Nebenquests und 
zugegeben - kleinere Grafikfehler - runden die 
Sache dann noch ab.

Meine Bewertung ohne Bugs  würde 
warscheinlich bei 88% liegen.


----------



## KamalKhan (12. November 2008)

*Mit ATI 3870 gut?*

Hab nur ne einfache Frage zur Grafikkarte: Habe ne ATI 3870 im Normaltakt im Rechner. Läuft S2 damit anständig oder muss was neues her? CPU ist ein E8400 und 4 Giga RAM, das sollte also keine Probleme machen. Ich würde gerne in 1680 x 1050 spielen.

Wäre froh um eine Praxismeinung von jemandem, der auch ne 3870 hat. Ich misstraue der "Empfohlenen Hardware" nämlich etwas...

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung!


----------

